# Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster



## Perca3.0 (18. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hier der *Link zu einem Beitrag im Blinker, der zunächst über das Fenster informieren will, um in der Folge zur Diskussion anzuregen*. Leider ist der Beitrag meines Erachtens etwas einseitig. 

http://www.blinker.de/medien/pro-und-kontra/index.php#

Der *Titel* *"Öffnet das Entnahmefenster"* klingt zunächst positiv. Er *könnte* aber *auch heißen "Verbietet die Entnahme großer Fische"*. Das klänge natürlich nicht so ganz positiv.

Leider haben sich auch *Fehlinformationen* eingeschlichen. Deutlich wird das vor allem am Schluss beim Thema *Geschmack großer Fische*. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne kam da das AB zu nem anderen Schluss (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/sho...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNGhrDxs_sgliCcZKIwTlGfdakZVVg). Die *laichenden Großkarpfen* in Deutschland hatten wir ja auch schon zu genüge besprochen.

Ich bin nicht generell gegen die Einführung eines Fensters. *Wir sollten aber darauf achten wer den Diskurs mit welchen Intentionen anschiebt*.

Petri!


----------



## Fr33 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Der Geschmack von Fischen hat viel mit dem Gewässer und der Nahrungsaufnahme zu tun.




Bsp. Karpfen:


Ein richtiger Flusskarpfen hat zwar auch seine Pfunde - aber nimmt man den auseinander, so haben diese weniger Fett als die Stillwasser-Kugeln, die quasi in der Badewanne gemästet werden. Im Winter schmecken Fische auch anders (besser und reiner) als im Sommer....(alles schon probiert).


Das nur am Rande....


Wir müssten uns gar nicht über Entnahmefenster etc. streiten, wenn D wie überall in Europa (Ausnahme ist wohl Österreich und Schweiz) kein Entnahmezwang jahrelang in die Köppe der Angler reingeprügelt werden würde bzw es teils Éntnahmegebote gibt (Bayern).


Warum fahren denn so viele Angler als Touris nach Holland, Schweden usw? Klar haben die mehr Wasserfläche - aber ich könnte wetten, dass der deutsche Michel mit dem Regelwahn es auch schaffen würde dort "auf Befehl der oberen" die Fischbetände zu beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Purist (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Warum fahren denn so viele Angler als Touris nach Holland, Schweden usw? Klar haben die mehr Wasserfläche - aber ich könnte wetten, dass der deutsche Michel mit dem Regelwahn es auch schaffen würde dort "auf Befehl der oberen" die Fischbetände zu beeinträchtigen.



Dort wohnen, bezogen auf die Wasserfläche, aber auch deutlich weniger Angler. Da macht es auch nicht viel aus, wenn in diesen Ländern prozentual wesentlich mehr Einheimische angeln gehen.

Warum fahren eigentlich nicht so viele nach England, im Mutterland der modernen Angelei und des C&R müssen die Fischbestände doch noch paradiesischer sein?!


----------



## Fr33 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Die kommen nicht so weit, da die meisten in NL bereits anfangen zu angeln


----------



## Sharpo (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Wenn ich an der ostdeutschen Grenze wohnen würde, würd ich in Polen oder in der CZ angeln und nicht in den NL. :q

In fast allen Nachbarländern von Deutschland  ist es angenehmer zu Angeln.
In fast allen Belangen.

Ich brauch kein Entnahmefenster.
Nichtverwertbarer Fisch wird schonend zurück gesetzt.
Ein Entnahmefenster erlaubt mir immer noch nicht das Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund.


----------



## Blauzahn (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



			
				Blinker schrieb:
			
		

> Es muss also ein Mindestmaß und ein Höchstmaß pro Fischart festgelegt werden. *Und diese Maße müssen dann in den Landesfischereigesetzen verankert werden.*



Alles klar ?

Hurra, neue Verbote und diese sogar im Gesetz von Anglern forciert / gewünscht |wavey:

Entnahmefenster sind zu diskutieren, das aber auf Gewässerebene und nicht durch "Rundumschlag-Gesetze" !


----------



## Fr33 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Durch Entnahmefester soll doch banal gesagt erreicht werden, dass mehr kleinere (gerade maßige) und kapitale im Gewässer verbleiben..... ich bin eigentich dagegen - denn sofern es keiner Kontrolliert (wie immer eigentlich) wird sich an der Lage nix ändern. Das Umdenken hat bei vielen zwar schon eingesetzt (Catch und Decide) aber solange die Chance besteht aus einem 90er hecht auf dem Papier nen 87er zu machen und den zu entnehmen, bringt das alles nix.


Zitat von Sharpo:
" Ich brauch kein Entnahmefenster.
 Nichtverwertbarer Fisch wird schonend zurück gesetzt.
 Ein Entnahmefenster erlaubt mir immer noch nicht das Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund. "


Genau das ist es was ich meine....!


----------



## Deep Down (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Hier die offizielle Positionierung des niedersäsischen Landesverbandes!


----------



## Sharpo (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Alles klar ?
> 
> Hurra, neue Verbote und diese sogar im Gesetz von Anglern forciert / gewünscht |wavey:
> 
> Entnahmefenster sind zu diskutieren, das aber auf Gewässerebene und nicht durch "Rundumschlag-Gesetze" !



Auf Gewässerebene kann das der Bewirtschafter bereits umsetzen. (Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht)

ich frage mich was man mit diesem Entnahmefenster wirklich bezweckt?
Legetimiertes Grossfischangeln und zurücksetzen (Angeln ohne Grund)?
Oder geht es den Anglern ernsthaft um den Bestand der Fische?
Ich denke ersteres.


----------



## angler1996 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Sharpo - bist du eigentlich Angler?
 oder warum schreibst du - "den Anglern"
 Gruß A.


----------



## Surf (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Aha Blinker will das Thema C&R also noch mal von einer anderen  Seite aufziehen, sehr hübsch aber  dieser Anspruch unbedingt Politik machen zu müssen nervt mich in letzter Zeit gewaltig! !

Die Auswahl der beweisführenden Studien ist auch immer herz allerliebst.  Die Studie aus der sich z.b. ergibt das man einen Zander tunlichst im Wasser abhaken soll wenn man ihm die beste Chancen zum überleben geben will ist keiner Zeitschrift einen Artikel wert damit der "Profi" weiterhin minutenlang  an der Luft den Fisch in die Kamera halten kann!!

Alles sehr einseitig ja!


----------



## Blauzahn (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Auf Gewässerebene kann das der Bewirtschafter bereits umsetzen. (Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht)
> 
> ich frage mich was man mit diesem Entnahmefenster wirklich bezweckt?
> Legetimiertes Grossfischangeln und zurücksetzen (Angeln ohne Grund)?
> ...



Nur mal so als Anstoss:
Es gibt übrigens auch Angler die gleichzeitig Bewirtschafter sind 
auch wenn das hier manchmal (warum auch immer) ganz gern getrennt wird...

Und bei einem Entnahmefenster kann es nur um den Erhalt autochthoner Bestände gehen und nicht um irgendwelche Vorlieben von Großfischjägern - wie ich im Ansatz den Blinker-Artikel interpretiere.


----------



## Sharpo (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Sharpo - bist du eigentlich Angler?
> oder warum schreibst du - "den Anglern"
> Gruß A.




"Den Anglern" bezogen auf die Angler die sich für ein Entnahmefenster per Gesetz etc.  einsetzen.

Nun verständlich?


----------



## Deep Down (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Es ist ein Bewirtschaftungskonzept zur Erreichung von Hegezielen unter Einsatz geringst möglicher finanzieller Aufwendungen!

Durch ein Entnahemefenster entsteht gerade kein Großfischpuff!


----------



## angler1996 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Angelst du?


----------



## Taxidermist (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Zitat Blinker:
http://www.blinker.de/medien/pro-und-kontra/index.php#


> Es muss also ein Mindestmaß und ein Höchstmaß pro Fischart festgelegt werden. Und diese Maße müssen dann in den Landesfischereigesetzen verankert werden.



Abgelehnt!

Jürgen


----------



## Norman B. (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Wenn ich schon immer lese: "angeln ohne Grund"...
Natürlich gibt es einen Grund zum angeln, auch ohne Verwertungsabsicht. "Ohne Grund" ist doch nur ein Totschlagsargument der "Ich nehme alles was ich kriegen kann"-Fraktion um ihre Auslegung des angelns als die einzig wahre darzustellen, die sie mitnichten ist.
Angeln WAR mal ein Versorgungsgrund. Die Betonung liegt dabei ganz klar auf WAR. Heutzutage dient es mehrheitlich der Entfliehung vom Alltag mit schonender Nutzung der Natur. Natürlich darf auch mal ein gefangener Fisch in der Pfanne landen, doch macht das ganz sicher nicht den alleinigen Sinn vom Angeln aus. Wer beim angeln nur an seinen gefüllten Magen denkt und dieses als alleinigen Grund für das Angeln anerkennt, ist noch nicht im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen.


----------



## Fr33 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

@ Norman


mit deiner Meinung die ich inhaltlich teile, stehts du aber wie ich immernoch recht alleine dar. TSG (Wirbeltier... vernünftiger Grund... bla bla bla).... Fischen/ Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb bla blub... das gilt heute leider immer noch....


Angeln ist und bleibt eine sinnvolle Freizeitnbeschäftigung....


----------



## Deep Down (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Damit steht Norman nicht allein dar:

Aus einer Pressemitteilung des LFV Westfalen und Lippe:

"Die Angelfischerei bezieht ihre Legitimation nicht ausschließlich durch die Verwertung von Fischen, sondern erfüllt die gesetzliche Hegepflicht und besitzt einen hohen Freizeitwert sowie soziale Bedeutung durch die Arbeit in den Vereinen. Insbesondere die Jugendarbeit in den Vereinen genießt hohe Anerkennung und führt zu einer gesunden geistigen und körperlichen Entwicklung von Kindern und Jugendlichen. Angler investieren sehr viel Zeit und Geld in den Fischartenschutz und die Revitalisierung von Gewässerlebensräumen. Sie nehmen damit eine wichtige öffentliche und gesellschaftlich bedeutsame Aufgabe wahr."


----------



## sfera-haiza (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Ich vertrete da auch eine andere Haltung zu: Wenn der Fisch gut ist , sprich weder zu groß ( das er nichtmehr schmeckt) oder zu klein( Mindestmaß) oder falscher Fisch setze ich zurück. Alles andere wird mitgenommen und verwertet. Dazu gehe ich angeln um den Erfolg dann in der Pfanne genießen zu können und dennoch dabei auszuspannen.

Generell des zurücksetzen wegen zu angeln halte ich hingegen für Belustigung von Menschen zulasten der Tiere. Und da kann man sagen was man will, schön ist das geharkt werden und ausgedrille und das z.T. gepose mit dem Tier in der Hand für das Tier nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Den Passus kannte ich schon.... aber die Verkettung vom Angeln bis zum TSG ist doch das Problem...


1) TSG (verkürzt):
Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schaden zufügen” (§ 1 Satz 2).


Ob Fische leiden oder nicht ist bis Dato ungeklärt...


2) "Vernünftiger Grund":


Da fängt es schon an - welcher Grund ausser der Nahrungsergänzung fällt den noch ein? Eventuell noch zur Hege und ferner Forschung.... das wars dann aber auch!


3) Angeln:


Hier schließt sich der Kreis wieder.... ein vernünftiger Grund wird wohl nicht meine Freude an der Sache sein (schade eigentlich), sondern die Nahrungsergänzung, oder Hege etc. Solange ich also mit der Intention zum Angeln gehe, was daheim auf den Teller zu bekommen, ist alles okey.... wenn ich reiner C&R'ler bin - wirds schon eng, da mir der vernünftige Grund wohl felhen würde. Hege bestimme nicht ich als Angler, sondern der Bewirtschafter (z.B: Besondere Entnahme oder Schonpflichten für bestimmte Fischarten).


Das ist der Kasus Knakus.....So lange nicht geklärt ist ob Fische Schmerzen und Leiden empfinden, oder was im Sinne von Angeln ein allgemein rechtsgültiger vernünftiger Grund ist - bleibt nicht viel Spielraum!


----------



## Sharpo (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Aber ausschliesslich zur körperlichen Entwicklung von Kindern darf ich Tieren keine Schmerzen, Leiden etc. zufügen.  

Das war übrigens nur eine Aussage des Herrn Dr. Möhlenkamp und ist derzeit nicht von allen verantwortlichen Politikern abgesegnet worden.

Es gillt weiterhin der vernünftige Grund, annerkannt auf Nahrungserwerb und Hege.

Das ist mir aber im Grunde auch Schnuppe.

Ich habe beim derzeitigen Pochen auf ein Entnahmefenster (welches eigentlich seit Jahren schon erlaubt wäre) den EIndruck man würde sich eine *gesetzl Legitimation* für das zurücksetzen von Grossfischen holen wollen.
Ich als Angler kann dann bei Grossfischen immer schön auf das Entnahmefenster verweisen, statt vor Gericht abhängig vom Richter zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Angeln ist zuerst mal nur der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen ...

Der "vernünftige Grund" (in meinen Augen auch laut TSG, wenngleich noch nicht gerichtsfest) ist die Jahrtausende alte Kultur und Tradition des Angelns als sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigung.

Auch Hege, Verwertung etc. können weitere Gründe sein - wer sie als alleinige Gründe anführt, wird damit leben müssen, dass man ihm irgendwann sagt, zur Verwertung kann er einfacher und billiger Fisch kaufen und Hege können Profis mit Netzen, Reusen und elektrisch besser...

Wer dann zudem wie hier fordert, dass weitere Gesetze und Einschränkungen für Angler kommen sollen (sollen in Landesfischereigesetze - so ein Unfug!), sägt weiter am Ast der Angler genauso wie die Verbände, die diese Scheixxe verbockt haben (vor  allem VDSF in diesem Falle) und spielt damit den Totengräber für das Angeln als solches.

Vor allem angesichts dessen, dass heute in fast jedem Bundesland der Gewässerbewirtschafter eh schon ein Entnahmefenster schon einführen kann, wenn er meint, es haben zu müssen.

Die Stellungnahme des LSFV-NDS zeigt ganz klar, was wirklich Sache ist:
Es ist jetzt schon möglich, wenn man sich an entsprechende Empfehlungen und Verfahren hält....

Ich brauche keinen (Verbandler, Tierschützer, Naturschützer oder den  Blinker), der mir sagt, wir brauchen noch mehr Gesetze als Angler..

Wir brauchen weniger, einfachere, sinnvoll zu begreifende Gesetze!!!!

Und dafür Kontrollen und spürbare Strafen, wenn gegen dann wenige, einfache und für alle nachvollziehbare Gesetze verstossen wird.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



sfera-haiza schrieb:


> Ich vertrete da auch eine andere Haltung zu: Wenn der Fisch gut ist , sprich weder zu groß ( das er nichtmehr schmeckt) oder zu klein( Mindestmaß) oder falscher Fisch setze ich zurück. Alles andere wird mitgenommen und verwertet. Dazu gehe ich angeln um den Erfolg dann in der Pfanne genießen zu können und dennoch dabei auszuspannen.
> 
> Generell des zurücksetzen wegen zu angeln halte ich hingegen für Belustigung von Menschen zulasten der Tiere. Und da kann man sagen was man will, schön ist das geharkt werden und ausgedrille und das z.T. gepose mit dem Tier in der Hand für das Tier nicht.


 
|good:


----------



## Sneep (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der "vernünftige Grund" (in meinen Augen auch laut TSG, wenngleich noch nicht gerichtsfest) ist die Jahrtausende alte Kultur und Tradition des Angelns als sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigung.




Hallo,

Den Halbsatz: "...wenngleich auch *noch* nicht gerichtsfest" werde ich ausschneiden und einrahmen.

Das suggeriert doch, dass wir auf dem richtigen Weg sind und die Gerichte das jetzt auch beginnen, so zu sehen.
Du schilderst zutreffend die anglerische Praxis, aber das ist leider nicht die juristische Praxis.

Es sind ja gerade die Gerichte, die mit der Festlegung auf den Nährungserwerb als einzigem vernünftigen Grund gem. Tierschutzgesetz §1 zu der jetzigen Situation geführt haben.
Das Gesetz lässt diese Details ja offen und ist gerade im § 1 Tierschutzgesetz sehr allgemein gehalten.

Ich vermag da im Gegensatz zu dir auch keine Trendwende zu erkennen. Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, wo die Tradition des Angelns von einem Gericht als vernünftiger Grund auch nur in Betracht gezogen wurde. 

Es liegen mitlerweile so viele Urteile zu dem Thema vor, dass kaum ein Richter dass so einfach ausblenden kann.

Wo bitte soll da der Gesinnungswandel herkommen?

SneeP


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn ich an der ostdeutschen Grenze wohnen würde, würd ich in Polen oder in der CZ angeln und nicht in den NL. :q
> 
> Du Ahnungsloser....
> 
> ...



Ganz und gar nicht. Allein dieser Hollandhype, gut, zum Wolfsbarsch/Brandungsangeln war ich auch schon öfters dort, aber die Szene ist entspannter. Ansonsten, piefiges, flaches Land, nicht wirklich schöne Gewässer in größtenteils komplett zersiedelter Umgebung und allein diese strengen Restriktionen würden mir auf den Sack gehen. Ich als Gourmet esse z.Bsp. sehr gerne hin und wieder mal einen Hecht, da müßte ich ja jedes Mal über die Grenze fahren um mal wieder wirklich ursprünglich der Fischwaid frönen zu dürfen und nicht dusselig von iwelchen degenerierten Käsköppen angeguckt zu werden, bloß weil ich mal einen Esox eintüte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Den Halbsatz: "...wenngleich auch *noch* nicht gerichtsfest" werde ich ausschneiden und einrahmen.
> 
> Das suggeriert doch, dass wir auf dem richtigen Weg sind und die Gerichte das jetzt auch beginnen, so zu sehen.



*Nein, das soll es beileibe nicht suggerieren, ganz im Gegenteil.*

Es soll schlicht klarmachen, dass die Verbände, welche nur Verwertung und Hege selber als Gründe akzeptieren, das Angeln insgesamt beerdigen.

Und wenn die so viel Energie  dran setzen würden, auch die Kultur des Angelns als sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigung als weiteren Grund vorwärts zu bringen, wie sie dazu verwenden, Angler mit sinnfreien Restriktionen zu überziehen, *DANN (und nur dann!!!!) *würde eine Chance bestehen, dazu eine Diskussion und mögliche gerichtsfeste Argumentation irgendwann zu erreichen.

Nochmal:
Wer nur auf Verwertung und Hege als Grund besteht, beerdigt das Angeln.

Fisch kauft man einfacher und billiger zum Essen...

Profis können Hege einfacher, effizienter und letztlich schonender...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Erstmal sind Niederländer keine degenerierten Käsköppe und zweitens gibt es auch dort Gewässer, wo Hechte entnommen werden dürfen! Außerdem hast du mit einem Schein tausender Gewässer und es gibt dort schöne Seen und Flusslandschaften


----------



## Lazarus (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es soll schlicht klarmachen, dass die Verbände, welche nur Verwertung und Hege selber als Gründe akzeptieren, das Angeln insgesamt beerdigen.


Mach bei Gelegenheit mal einen Realitätscheck und überlege, welchen Einfluss Anglerverbände auf Gerichte ausüben können.
Schon mal was von der Unabhängigkeit der Justiz gehört?

Dass die Verbände mit der Betonung des Verwertungsgedankens auf Gerichtentscheidungen und gesetzliche Vorgaben reagiert haben, passt vermutlich nicht in dein Weltbild.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Profis können Hege einfacher, effizienter und letztlich schonender...


Nur gibt es, zumindest in meinem Landesteil, keinerlei "Profis", die die Gewässer bewirtschaften könnten.
Profis wollen nämlich, das sagt schon der Name, für ihre Arbeit bezahlt werden. Also bleibt die Hege auch zukünftig in Händen der Vereine und privaten Pächter. Die arbeiten nämlich kostenlos für die Allgemeinheit.
Alternativ würden sich bestimmt gerne Nabu und Konsorten der Hege annehmen, wenn man sie liese. Dann ist natürlich wirklich Ende mit Angeln.
Für dich wäre das sicher kein Problem, du könntets dann ja statt dem AB ein NB (NaturschutzBoard) aufmachen, damit du weiterhin deine Semmeln bezahlen kannst.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon immer lese: "angeln ohne Grund"...
> Natürlich gibt es einen Grund zum angeln, auch ohne Verwertungsabsicht. "Ohne Grund" ist doch nur ein Totschlagsargument der "Ich nehme alles was ich kriegen kann"-Fraktion um ihre Auslegung des angelns als die einzig wahre darzustellen, die sie mitnichten ist.
> Angeln WAR mal ein Versorgungsgrund. Die Betonung liegt dabei ganz klar auf WAR. Heutzutage dient es mehrheitlich der Entfliehung vom Alltag mit schonender Nutzung der Natur. Natürlich darf auch mal ein gefangener Fisch in der Pfanne landen, doch macht das ganz sicher nicht den alleinigen Sinn vom Angeln aus. Wer beim angeln nur an seinen gefüllten Magen denkt und dieses als alleinigen Grund für das Angeln anerkennt, ist noch nicht im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen.



|good:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Wer beim angeln nur an seinen gefüllten Magen denkt und dieses als alleinigen Grund für das Angeln anerkennt, ist noch nicht im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen.



Du schreibst Totschlagargument und wartest selber am Ende mit solchem auf.Großes Kino :vik: .

Wie wär's mal mit "Freiheit endet dort,wo die des anderen anfängt."Mir zum Beispiel wäre es Recht,wenn viele Leute ihren Fisch zurück setzen,denn ich esse gerne,viel Fisch.Nur für den Drill oder das Fotoalbum gehe ich nicht Angeln,da fehlt mir der Ansporn und die Anerkennung.Aber stets und ständig der Versuch mit Regeln/Lobby eine Seite auszuhebeln,um seiner eigenen Einstellung gerecht zu werden ist doch die Wurzel der Problematik.

Ansonsten soll doch jeder Angeln,wie er mag,mit Respekt vor der Natur.


----------



## Gardenfly (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon immer lese: "angeln ohne Grund"...
> Natürlich gibt es einen Grund zum angeln, auch ohne Verwertungsabsicht. "Ohne Grund" ist doch nur ein Totschlagsargument der "Ich nehme alles was ich kriegen kann"-Fraktion um ihre Auslegung des angelns als die einzig wahre darzustellen, die sie mitnichten ist.
> Angeln WAR mal ein Versorgungsgrund. Die Betonung liegt dabei ganz klar auf WAR. Heutzutage dient es mehrheitlich der Entfliehung vom Alltag mit schonender Nutzung der Natur. Natürlich darf auch mal ein gefangener Fisch in der Pfanne landen, doch macht das ganz sicher nicht den alleinigen Sinn vom Angeln aus. Wer beim angeln nur an seinen gefüllten Magen denkt und dieses als alleinigen Grund für das Angeln anerkennt, ist noch nicht im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen.



Einspruch : klar kann ich mein Fisch auch kaufen-aber was bekomme ich?
Entweder aus der Massentierhaltung oder Qualvoll erstickt im Netz.


Angeln ist für mich der Fang eines Fisches aus Artgerechter Haltung,nein glücklicher wird der Fisch nicht sein.


----------



## Fr33 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Oh je.... jetzt kommen wir mit artgerechter Haltung als Argument. Forellenpuffs, Zander in verschlammten Weihern usw.... das was viele Angelvereine ins Wasser kippen um die Mitglieder bei Laune zu halten hat mit artgerecht nix zu tun... steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt.


Aber du hast noch die Langleinen vergessen.... das erstickt eigentlich kein Fisch....


Ich schweife ab....


Norman hat es aber schon auf den Punkt gebracht. Wenn man Zeit, Aufwand, Kosten (auch Opportunitätskosten) usw. zum Angeln mit dem Endprodukt "Fisch" aufwiegt - ist angeln sehr unwirtschaftlich. Allein wür den Preis eines Päcken Maden, bekomme ich schon was anderes zu Essen.... daher kann es auf Dauer nicht der einzige Grund (neben der Hege) sein. 


Komischerweise ist in fast allen anderen Breichen kein Aufschrei von Tieren als vermeidliches Sport - und Trophäenobjekt zu höhren (Tiershows mit Preisauszeichnungen (Hundeshow, Katzenshow, Tauben und Geflügelauststellung, Wettkämpfe (Springreiten, Dressurreiten), Jagt mit Tieren (Falkner).Theoretisch müsste man sogar Blindenhunde vor dem Menschen schützen..... so absurd kann man das weiter spinnen.


Aber nein, die Angler wird es wohl als erstes erwischen....


Fakt ist auch, dass in einem dermaßen dicht besiedelten Land wie Deutschland die Ressourcen an Gewässen und Fisch eben schneller aufgebraucht sind, wie in Ländern wie Schweden usw. Gibt zum Beispiel immernoch viele Gewässer, wo es keine Entnahmelimits gibt.... die interessieren ab eh keinen, solange es keiner kontrolliert.


----------



## Sharpo (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Einspruch : klar kann ich mein Fisch auch kaufen-aber was bekomme ich?
> Entweder aus der Massentierhaltung oder Qualvoll erstickt im Netz.
> 
> 
> Angeln ist für mich der Fang eines Fisches aus Artgerechter Haltung,nein glücklicher wird der Fisch nicht sein.



Du kannst jederzeit Deinen Fisch direkt beim Züchter vor Ort in DE kaufen. Sind sogar weniger mit Schadstoffen belastet.

Und wenn Du etwas mehr Geld ausgeben möchtest bekommt man auch Wildfänge beim Fischer.

Man muss also nicht unbedingt Angeln gehen.


----------



## Sharpo (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Oh je.... jetzt kommen wir mit artgerechter Haltung als Argument. Forellenpuffs, Zander in verschlammten Weihern usw.... das was viele Angelvereine ins Wasser kippen um die Mitglieder bei Laune zu halten hat mit artgerecht nix zu tun... steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt.
> 
> 
> Aber du hast noch die Langleinen vergessen.... das erstickt eigentlich kein Fisch....
> ...




Leg Dich mal mit der Lobby Reiten an.
:q

Reiten ist aber auch keine anerkannte Tierquälerei.


----------



## Fr33 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Leg Dich mal mit der Lobby Reiten an.
> :q
> 
> Reiten ist aber auch keine anerkannte Tierquälerei.





Wenn ich sehe was bei uns am Feldrand alles auf dem Pferd sitzt (Gewichtsmäßig) ist das def. Tierquälerei.....


Ich hab noch kein Schild am Pferd mit der max. Dachlast gesehen :vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Norman hat es aber schon auf den Punkt gebracht. Wenn man Zeit, Aufwand, Kosten (auch Opportunitätskosten) usw. zum Angeln mit dem Endprodukt "Fisch" aufwiegt - ist angeln sehr unwirtschaftlich. Allein wür den Preis eines Päcken Maden, bekomme ich schon was anderes zu Essen.... daher kann es auf Dauer nicht der einzige Grund (neben der Hege) sein.




Dann schaue dir die Produktion von Pangasius in Vietnam an,dann weisst du,weshalb der Selbst gefangene Fisch an Stellenwert gewinnt.Sicher kann man bei so einer Argumentation immer ein "Haar in der Suppe" finden,ich greife aber lieber auf unsere Gewässer als Omega-3 Quelle zurück,als auf Export.

Was die anderen Gründe anbelangen (Reiten,Hunde,Katzen,auf Hunden und Katzen reiten),wir sind hier in einem Anglerboard,deshalb sollte man sich auch mit sich selbst und diesen Thematiken beschäftigen.

Mit dem Finger auf andere Zeigen wird uns sicherlich nicht weiterbringen,zumal unsere Lobby dagegen verdammt klein ist.


----------



## Fr33 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Jetzt könnt ich zurück schießen und sagen, stimmt - wir sind in einem Forum für Angler und nicht für Köche bzw. Ernährungsprofis!


Das Problem ist und bleibt nach wie vor die Auslegung des "vernünftigen Grundes" und die anhalte Unklarkeit über das Schmerzempfinden von Fischen....


Angeln als Kulturgut (denn schon damals haben Fürsten, Gutsherren, Landsherren, Herzöge usw. geangelt was das Zeug hielt und die mussten nicht hungern...) steht da momentan nicht zu Debatte. 


Hege oder Nahrungserwerb... und beides steht m.M gesellschaftlich schon lange auf der Kippe!


----------



## angler1996 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

was hat das bitte mit einem Entnahmefenster zu tun?
 es geht im Fenster um Entnahme, ob ihr das macht oder nicht- kann man das nicht für sich selbst entscheiden, ohne anderen für ne andere Meinung die Köppe einzuschlagen?


----------



## Sharpo (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann schaue dir die Produktion von Pangasius in Vietnam an,dann weisst du,weshalb der Selbst gefangene Fisch an Stellenwert gewinnt.Sicher kann man bei so einer Argumentation immer ein "Haar in der Suppe" finden,ich greife aber lieber auf unsere Gewässer als Omega-3 Quelle zurück,als auf Export.
> 
> Was die anderen Gründe anbelangen (Reiten,Hunde,Katzen,auf Hunden und Katzen reiten),wir sind hier in einem Anglerboard,deshalb sollte man sich auch mit sich selbst und diesen Thematiken beschäftigen.
> 
> Mit dem Finger auf andere Zeigen wird uns sicherlich nicht weiterbringen,zumal unsere Lobby dagegen verdammt klein ist.



Wie ich schon sagte, dafür muss man nicht zur Angel greifen.
Wildfänge gibt es beim Fischer zu kaufen.

Selbst die Metro bietet Aal aus Wildfängen an.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Jetzt könnt ich zurück schießen und sagen, stimmt - wir sind in einem Forum für Angler und nicht für Köche bzw. Ernährungsprofis!
> 
> 
> Das Problem ist und bleibt nach wie vor die Auslegung des "vernünftigen Grundes" und die anhalte Unklarkeit über das Schmerzempfinden von Fischen....
> ...



Ich stelle es im Zusammenhang da,zum Thema.Das es zum Nahrungserwerb auf der Kippe steht,das ist deine Meinung,deine Ansicht,das sehen aber viele Angler sicher anders.

Beobachte doch mal Angler am Gewässer,du wirst Feststellen,das ein großer Teil den Fisch mitnimmt,zur Nahrungsaufnahme,glaub ich.:q

Grundsätzlich will man das Angeln eben in den Sportbereich manövrieren,was langsam aber sicher Früchte trägt.Die Werbewirksamkeit der Industrie,auf Großfischjagd zu gehen,gerade hinweg auf Karpfen/Wels/Hecht zeigt doch,was die Branche suggerieren will.Größer,Teurer,Besser.

Angeln entwickelt sich auch zum Mainstream,weg vom Ursprung,hin zum Wirtschaftsfaktor,der gezielt auf die simplem Mechanismen zielt.

Und genau das wollen einige Leute verhindern,die mit dem Tierschutzgesetz arbeiten,das ist auch in meinen Augen wichtig und richtig.(Verhindern das Tiere sinnfreie Trophäen werden,ala ich binde den Wels bis zum Tag an den Baum fürs Fotoshooting.)


----------



## Fr33 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

@ Angler


Das hat alles indirekt mit Entnahmefenstern zu tun.....  Angefangen von dern Küchenanglern die sich dann ggf. ihre "optimale" Verwertungsgröße nicht mehr aussuchen dürfen - und endet bei den C&R'lern wir Karpfenanglern usw. die dann der Frage ausgehändigt sind, warum man mit 24er Boilies nen dicken Karpfen fangen will - wenn der von vorn herrein nicht verwertet werden darf.


So schnell schließt sich der Kreis wieder....


----------



## angler1996 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

freek, das ist mir durchaus bekannt
 Macht weiter|wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, dafür muss man nicht zur Angel greifen.
> Wildfänge gibt es beim Fischer zu kaufen.
> 
> Selbst die Metro bietet Aal aus Wildfängen an.



Unabhängigkeit mein Freund,selbst in der Lage zu sein,sich zu Versorgen,hat in meinen Augen einen viel höheren Stellenwert.Geld kann ich nicht essen usw...


----------



## gründler (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Unabhängigkeit mein Freund,selbst in der Lage zu sein,sich zu Versorgen,hat in meinen Augen einen viel höheren Stellenwert....


 

Und was ist wenn der Staat sagt das er nicht will das man sich selbst versorgt? Sondern kauft,und das ""Tierquälen"" Profis überlässt?

Nahrungsangeln ist ein ganz ganz gefährliches Pflaster.

#h

Weiter machen bin wieder raus!


----------



## Fr33 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

@ Fantastic


ich hab schon verstanden was du meinst. Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb ist ja auch legitim.... ich esse selber Fisch und noch lieber selbst gefangenen. Aber ich nehme nur einen kleinen Prozentteil meiner Fänge auch wirklich mit....


Fakt ist aber und das erlebe ich immer wieder - gerade an den freien Gewässern - dass die Gier im Zeitalter von Gefrierschränken und Schneller Kohle größer ist, als die Vernunft. Nicht wenige versuchen sogar sich mit frisch gefangenen Fisch (am besten Zander und co,) noch nen schnellen Euro zu machen.


Die Karte muss sich ja auszahlen ... in barer Münze oder in KG Filet. ich bin oft am Wasser und man unterhält sich mal schnell mit den Anglern vor ort... da erfährt man einiges.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



gründler schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn der Staat sagt das er nicht will das man sich selbst versorgt? Sondern kauft,und das ""Tierquälen"" Profis überlässt?
> 
> Nahrungsangeln ist ein ganz ganz gefährliches Pflaster.
> 
> ...



Ich kann da auch nur für mich sprechen und habe Schritte eingeleitet die meinen Lebensstil etwas verändert haben.Weniger Fleischkonsum,Regionaler kaufen.

Das Thema ist auch sehr vielschichtig und hat Ecken und Kanten,die Frage nach dem Konsens ist vielmehr jene,die eine Lösung herbei führen soll,darum geht es in einer Diskussion doch auch.

Ansonsten pflichte ich dir bei,es halt auf den Blickwinkel an.


----------



## Sharpo (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Unabhängigkeit mein Freund,selbst in der Lage zu sein,sich zu Versorgen,hat in meinen Augen einen viel höheren Stellenwert.Geld kann ich nicht essen usw...




Da wirste aber je nach Gewässer oft Hunger leiden.  :q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Erstmal sind Niederländer keine degenerierten Käsköppe und zweitens gibt es auch dort Gewässer, wo Hechte entnommen werden dürfen! Außerdem hast du mit einem Schein tausender Gewässer und es gibt dort schöne Seen und Flusslandschaften



Sicher, Holland ist die Erfüllung feuchter Anglerträume.

Du mußt mal etwas zwischen den Zeilen lesen, aber das soll hier ja auch nicht das Thema sein.#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Fantastic
> 
> 
> ich hab schon verstanden was du meinst. Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb ist ja auch legitim.... ich esse selber Fisch und noch lieber selbst gefangenen. Aber ich nehme nur einen kleinen Prozentteil meiner Fänge auch wirklich mit....
> ...



Raubrittertum ist ja gängige Praxis,daher sollten Regeln ja auch Bestand haben,die nicht eine Seite erwürgen,die andere Bevorzugen.Alles im Sinne einer Moral,die Nachhaltig ist.Es gibt aber eben jene Hardliner,die halt meinen,kein Karpfen dieser Welt dürfe jemals ein Gewässer verlassen,weil sonst seine Rigs,die exclusive Anaconda-Ultra-Sitzliege mit den Millitärbissanzeigern ihren Wirkungsgrad verlieren würden.

Das halt wie immer: Ein Fauler Apfel in die Kiste mit den Frischen,du kannst den Rest vergessen,das schürt ja diese Dialoge.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Umgekehrt auch.
> Gibt auch Angler die alles ab kloppen was Gabelgrösse hat.
> Extreme gibt es halt auf beide Seiten



Und das ist eben ein Problem,was indirekt nicht das Angeln betrifft,sondern das Verständnis einer Person zu seiner Umwelt.Ich gehe jeden Tag mit meinem Hund an Seen,Flüssen,Tümpeln spazieren,manchmal sehr weit weg vom Schuss,wo man glaubt,hier würde keine Menschenseele sein und wenn man sich ansieht,wie dort gewuchert wird von manchen Ang...IDIOTEN,denn Angler können es nicht sein,wird einem schlecht.

Man sollte sich vielmehr darum bemühen,anstatt diese Nebenkriegsschauplätze immer wieder zu beleben.Unmissverständliche,klare Regeln,die die akzeptabel sind und dann an die Baustellen ran,die einen höheren Stellenwert haben.

Was die Fingerlangenfischhunter anbelangt,ich habe werde das wohl nie verstehen.#d


----------



## Fr33 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Wobei halt dann die Frage ist, was mehr dem Gewässer "schadet" - die jenigen, die alles was Flossen hat eintüten und dem Gewässer entnehmen  - oder die die alles wieder freilassen und halt aus Spaß angeln..... (Gretchenfrage)


Gesundes Mittelmaß was Entnahme usw. angeht ist leider heute nicht sehr verbreitet. Entnahmefenster würden daher ihren Sinn verfehlen, solange es keiner überwacht. 


Und zudem kann man die Größen nicht auf Landesebene festlegen - da die Fischarten in unterschiedlichen Gewässern unterschiedlich schnell abwachsen!


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Moin,

mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurück:

Der Blinker ist eine Angelzeitschrift.

Eine Angelzeitschrift ist daran interessiert, Bilder von möglichst großen Fischen abdrucken zu können.

Große Fische lassen sich sehr gut vermarkten - sogar die abhängigen Mitarbeiter der Zeitschrift werben nicht umsonst mit großen Fischen für 1. die Zeitschrift 2. für Ihre eigenen Interessen, da sie für Angelgerätehersteller tätig sind (neben dem "Journalismus" ).

Da hängt ein ganzer Rattenschwanz am großen Fisch - und Jeder will Geld verdienen.

Ab und zu fällt die ganze Propaganda dann in sich zusammen - Stichwort : Herr D drillt toten Zander .

Es geht um Umsatz, Auflage, Selbstvermarktung - schlicht um das liebe Geld 

Nun hat sich die Zeitschrift einen gebildeten Wissenschaftler geleistet , der auf der Gehaltsliste eben dieser Zeitschrift steht.

Dieser Herr hält mit durchaus umstrittenen Thesen die Gesetzgebung an, unter dem Deckmäntelchen des Bestandsschutzes, doch bitte Entnahmefenster einzuführen.

Selbst ist er Karpfenangler - wohl weniger am Pfannenkarpfen interessiert - dies nur am Rande.




Jetzt kommt es zum Kernthema- die Aufrechterhaltung eines nachhaltig nutzbaren Bestandes eines bspw. Vereinsgewässers .

Vereinsgewässer sind grundverschieden in Produktivität und Zusammensetzung der Bestände.

Daher obliegt es in erster Linie kompetenten *Gewässerwarten*, Entscheidungen über Bewirtschaftung und Besatz zü fällen(Stichwort Fanglistenauswertung) - in Abstimmung mit der Fischereibehörde .
Das hat keine Mitgliedsentscheidung, kein "Journalist" und auch ganz sicher kein verallgemeinernder , streitbarer Experte gewässerübergreifend zu entscheiden.

Der Versuch, durch die Hintertür Großfischgewässer zu fördern, ist somit zum Scheitern verurteilt und die Forderung nach dem Zwischenmaß nicht nur im Hinblick auf die Gesetzeslage höchst angreifbar, sondern auch schlicht unseriös.

Zudem werden Angler diskriminiert, die Fische außerhalb des Küchenfensters, gerne essen würden.

Ich lehne daher das Küchenfenster strikt ab und bin weiterhin für eine größtmögliche Bewegungsfreiheit des einzelnen Anglers.

R.S.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wobei halt dann die Frage ist, was mehr dem Gewässer "schadet" - die jenigen, die alles was Flossen hat eintüten und dem Gewässer entnehmen  - oder die die alles wieder freilassen und halt aus Spaß angeln..... (Gretchenfrage)
> 
> 
> Gesundes Mittelmaß was Entnahme usw. angeht ist leider heute nicht sehr verbreitet. Entnahmefenster würden daher ihren Sinn verfehlen, solange es keiner überwacht.
> ...



Bei den einen gehts um Moral,den anderen um einen realen Schaden an Flora und Fauna.Bessere Kontrollen,unter klaren Regeln wären in meinen Augen ein erster,angebrachter Schritt.Bei den Entnahmen ist das eine,wie du schriebst,dermaßen gewässerbehaftete individuelle Geschichte,das ich mich kaum trauen würde,wie eine richtige Regelung aus zu sehen hätte.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln ist zuerst mal nur der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen ...
> 
> Genau das, sind wir uns einig, daß es als nichts Anderes betrachtet werden sollte.
> 
> Der "vernünftige Grund" (in meinen Augen auch laut TSG, wenngleich noch nicht gerichtsfest) ist die Jahrtausende alte Kultur und Tradition des Angelns als sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigung.




Mit dieser Argumentation jedoch kommt man nicht weit, denn das Angeln hat zwar in gewissem Maße eine Jahrtausende alte Tradition, aber nicht unter der Definition "sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung"-das war es immer nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen.
Bei dieser argumentativen Gratwanderung würde ich das weglassen, daß bekommt man in der Form um die Ohren gehauen.

Siehe unten:





Fr33 schrieb:


> Angeln als Kulturgut (denn schon damals haben Fürsten, Gutsherren, Landsherren, Herzöge usw. geangelt was das Zeug hielt



Genau das haben sie eben nicht, auch wenn man Angeln gerne als Kulturgut installieren möchte, dann bitte nicht mit diesen Argumenten. Der Adel und der Klerus ist zur Jagd gegangen, hat aber in den seltensten Fällen geangelt, auch wenn sie in Teilen die Fischereirechte besaßen. Das Angeln war immer die "Freizeitbeschäftigung" des einfachen Mannes und auch wenn manch einem dabei kontemplative Anwandlungen gekommen sind, die in Einzelfällen auch schriftlich überliefert wurden, so ist das Angeln als solches schlußendlich nur eine jahrtausendealte Form des Fischfangs zur Ergänzung der Speisekarte.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

@ Fr: Eben.

Abgesehen davon: 

Auch der Blinker will gelesen werden. Drum muss da natürlich auch was zu diesem momentan recht breit diskutierten Thema drinstehen - die Konkurrenz machts ja auch.

Mehr steckt da IMO nicht großartig dahinter - schon gar keine hehren Motive. Lediglich Aufspringen auf den aktuellen Zug, sonst nix. 

Um richtige Hege gehts da IMO auf keinen Fall - was sollen Entnahmefenster bei nicht selbst reproduzierenden Arten, die ihren Bestand gar nicht eigenflossig vergrößern KÖNNEN? 

Da ist "Hege" doch nur ein reiner GroFiPu-Vorwand.

Bei richtiger, durch Gewässeranalyse untermauerter Hege wird nämlich auch im Bedarfsfall ein ZUVIEL an bestimmten Fischen bzw. Arten ENTFERNT. 

Einfach ausgedrückt: 

Kontrolliert raus mit allen Viechern, die dem jeweiligen Gewässer nicht gut tun bzw. zu viel dort drin sind - bis sie auf ein für das Gewässer verträgliches Maß reduziert sind. Da ist dann im Einzelfall ein EntnahmeGEBOT sinnvoll.

Aber das will natürlich keiner hören, da jeder seine heiligen Kühe bewahren will.

Jeder will immer nur bewahren und zurücksetzen - von eventuell schädlichem Überbesatz redet keiner.

Da wird zurückgesetzt auf Teufel komm raus, gleichzeitig wird (mangels natürlicher Reproduktion) massenhaft nachverklappt - da kommt dann irgendwann nur noch rein und kaum mehr raus. Das kann irgendwie auch nicht gut sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurück:
> 
> ...



Guter Post,das beschreibt das ganze zusammenfassend und sehr schön begreiflich!


----------



## Perca3.0 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurück:
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis zum Thema. Inhaltlich kann ich dir größtenteils nur zustimmen.


----------



## Fr33 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

@ Sten


Mag sein, dass der Adel wohl öfters Jagen als Fischen/Angeln war - gibt aber genug Material (Holzschnitte, Kupferstiche, Zeichnungen in Büchern), das zeigt dass der Adel angeln ebenso wie Jagen als Freizeitbeschäftigung angesehen und abgehalten hat.


----------



## Sharpo (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mit dieser Argumentation jedoch kommt man nicht weit, denn das Angeln hat zwar in gewissem Maße eine Jahrtausende alte Tradition, aber nicht unter der Definition "sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung"-das war es immer nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen.
> Bei dieser argumentativen Gratwanderung würde ich das weglassen, daß bekommt man in der Form um die Ohren gehauen.
> 
> Siehe unten:
> ...



Wobei es wahrlich effektivere Massnahmen gibt/ gab Fische zu fangen.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mit dieser Argumentation jedoch kommt man nicht weit, denn das Angeln hat zwar in gewissem Maße eine Jahrtausende alte Tradition, aber nicht unter der Definition "sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung"-das war es immer nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen.
> Bei dieser argumentativen Gratwanderung würde ich das weglassen, daß bekommt man in der Form um die Ohren gehauen.
> 
> Siehe unten:
> ...



Ohne mich in die Gesamt-Diskussion einzuklinken, hier nur ein kurzer Kommentar am Rande zu obiger Auffassung, das Fischen sei schon immer Sache des `kleinen Mannes´ gewesen: Das stimmt so nicht, und lässt sich auch nicht derart pauschal formulieren. 

In England zb. war das Fischereirecht wie das Jagdrecht traditionell in der Hand der Landlords, des Adels. Das Fischen gerade auf Salmoniden mit der Fliege wurde da vom Adel früh schon zur Kunstform erhoben, und wehe der einfache "Bauer" stand mit der Weidenangel im Salmonidenfluss... 
Das Fliegenfischen, und damit das Fischen auf Salmoniden, war in England mitnichten Sache des einfachen Mannes - noch heute gehört es zur "Grundausbildung jedes Gentleman" dort.. Allenfalls den Karpfen im Dorfteich überließ man dort dem "Bauern"... Es diente daher auch nicht primär dem Nahrungserwerb sondern war schon früh in typisch englischer Gutsherren-Manier strikt sports- und waidmännisch reglementiert. Ob man die Fliege nur strikt flussauf werfen darf, oder ob gebundene Nymphen statt der Trockenfliege anzubieten nicht absolut "unsportlich" wäre, waren Fragen, die dort dann schließlich auch in der beginnenden Neuzeit zu "Glaubenskriegen" unter gut begüterten Fliegenfischern führten...

Auf dem Kontinent, gerade auch in Mitteleuropa war das Fischereirecht in der Hand des Klerus und die Jagd war das Recht des Adels. Auch hier wurde teils drakonisch darüber gewacht, dass die Bauern sich nicht am Fischrecht des Klerus vergriffen. Auch Muscheln fielen unters Fischrecht, und in guten Muschel-Flüssen (auch wegen der Perlen) die damals noch recht häufig vorkamen waren Galgen neben den Flüssen aufgestellt, um die Bauern seitens des besitzenden Bischofs daran zu hindern den Fluss auch nur zu betreten... 

Das ganze ist sehr viel differenzierter als von dir dargestellt, "Sten Hagelvoll"

Viele Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Sten
> 
> 
> Mag sein, dass der Adel wohl öfters Jagen als Fischen/Angeln war - gibt aber genug Material (Holzschnitte, Kupferstiche, Zeichnungen in Büchern), das zeigt dass der Adel angeln ebenso wie Jagen als Freizeitbeschäftigung angesehen und abgehalten hat.




Nein hat er nicht, solche Stiche/Schnitte usw, so denn wirklich Adelige abgebildet sind, sind absolute Ausnahmen.
Angeln war nie wirklich eine Freizeitbeschäftigung des Adel oder des Klerus, wie gesagt, von Ausnahmen abgesehen.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wobei es wahrlich effektivere Massnahmen gibt/ gab Fische zu fangen.



Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Teils war es die effektivste Methode, teils standen effektiveren Methoden andere Vorschriften entgegen, teils hatte man keine anderen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Das ganze ist sehr viel differenzierter als von dir dargestellt, "Sten Hagelvoll"
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Simon



Aber seine Intention passt,das Angeln eben als solches durch kulturellen Aspekt,Hand in Hand mit Tradition rechtfertigen zu wollen.

Das der Adel damals über alles die Hand haben konnte,ist wohl ohne Frage klar.


----------



## Sharpo (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Wem das Thema historische Angeln interessiert:

http://www.historischerfischer.de/html/fischerei_anno____.html

Ein bissl durchklicken und man kommt zu den ersten Angelhaken und Angeln


----------



## Purist (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Auf dem Kontinent, gerade auch in Mitteleuropa war das Fischereirecht in der Hand des Klerus und die Jagd war das Recht des Adels. Auch hier wurde teils drakonisch darüber gewacht, dass die Bauern sich nicht am Fischrecht des Klerus vergriffen. Auch Muscheln fielen unters Fischrecht, und in guten Muschel-Flüssen (auch wegen der Perlen) die damals noch recht häufig vorkamen waren Galgen neben den Flüssen aufgestellt, um die Bauern seitens des besitzenden Bischofs daran zu hindern den Fluss auch nur zu betreten...
> 
> Das ganze ist sehr viel differenzierter als von dir dargestellt, "Sten Hagelvoll"



..leider auch noch wesentlich komplizierter, wie von dir dargestellt.  Der Adel hatte auch das Fischereirecht auf dem Kontinent, das Land war schließlich nicht komplett in Kirchenhand. Zudem war Fisch, durch die Vorgaben der Kirche (Fastenzeit) ein enorm wertvolles Gut. Fisch war z.B. teurer wie Rindfleisch. 
Bestraft wird, hier in Deutschland, seit 800 Jahren der Fischdiebstahl. Dabei wurde schon immer zwischen geschlossenem Gewässer und Fließgewässern unterschieden. Bei Diebstahl aus geschlossenen Gewässern wurde meist gleich gehängt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Und bei den alten Fürsten der Bronzezeit, bei denen man Angelhaken in Gräbern fand (also wertvoll genug, um sie als Grabbeilage reinzulegen), stand sicher nicht die Ernährung beim Angeln im Vordergrund - der kriegte wie jeder Fürst geliefert.
Das war also schon vor über 3.000 Jahren Freizeitvergnügen.

Irgendwo hab ich da noch ne Veröffentlichung dazu, muss ich mal suchen..


----------



## GoFlyFishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Hallo, 

Angeln diente vor Jahrhunderten und teilweise Jahrtausenden schon nicht allein dem Nahrungserwerb sondern auch dem "Vergnügen". 

Sehr aufschlussreich dazu dieser Link: 
http://troutfisherman.de/geschichte-des-fliegenfischens/

Auszüge:

"Angeln gehört zu den ältesten und populärsten Zeitvertreiben der Welt, wobei das Fliegenfischen wie wir es kennen erst vor einigen hundert Jahren erfunden wurde. *Jedoch belegt ein ägyptischer Kupferstich von 2600 vor Christus bereits Hinweise auf eine frühe Art des Fliegenfischens. In der Zhou Dynastie gab es bereits ersten Aufzeichnungen über Catch and Release bei der Fischerei. *Andere Hinweise auf das Fliegenfischen gehen ins zweite Jahrhundert zurück. [...]"

[...].


"*Eine weitere Urkunde über die Flugangelei geht zurück in die Zeit des dreizehnten Jahrhunderts, in dieser Zeit befand sich der Minnesang in einer Hochphase und es entstanden erste definitive schriftliche Aufzeichnungen über das Fischen mit einer künstlichen Fliege. Der Begriff dafür war das „Vederangeln“. Wolfram von Eschenbach belegte die Vederangelei unter anderem in seinem Epos vom Gralkönig Titurel*:

„Schoynatulander mit einem vederangel vienc aschen unt vorhenne, die wîle si las, unt der fröude den mangel, daz er sît ûf den stric durch die schrift ûz ze lesene an dem seile.“ in verständlicher Sprache: „Sionatulander fing mit einer Vederangel Äschen und Forellen während sie las, und er fing sich den Mangel an Glück, so dass er seitdem nie wieder froh wurde. Die Herzogin löste den Strick auf, um die Schrift auf dem Seil zu Ende zu lesen“, weitere Belege: „Schoynatulander die grôzen unt die kleinen vische mit dem angel vienc, dâ er stuont ûf blôzen blanken beinen durh die küele in lûter snellem bache.“, in heutiger Sprache: „Er steht, während er die großen und kleinen Fische mit der Angel fängt, um der Kühle Willen mit bloßen Beinen im klaren schnellen Bache…

*Dies ist ein Beweis dafür, dass die Fischerei mit künstlicher Fliege (Federn) im Mittelalter unter Rittern eine verbreitete Vergnügung darstellte. *In einigen Alpenregionen wird noch heute das Wort Vederangel für Fliegengerte benutzt."

Grüße
Simon.

PS: analog zu unserem Fliegenfischen hatten die Samurai (als die "Ritter" Japans) das Tenkara erfunden; auch hier war das Angeln  also schon früh Zeitvertreib und Kunst "der oberen Klassen" und diente nicht primär dem Nahrungserwerb.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Ohne mich in die Gesamt-Diskussion einzuklinken, hier nur ein kurzer Kommentar am Rande zu obiger Auffassung, das Fischen sei schon immer Sache des `kleinen Mannes´ gewesen: Das stimmt so nicht, und lässt sich auch nicht derart pauschal formulieren.
> 
> Richtig lesen, ich habe lediglich gesagt, daß die ANGELEI noch nie eine seit Jahrtausenden gepflegte Freizeitbeschäftigung des Adels war, mehr nicht.
> 
> ...



Abschließend, vielen Dank für deine Belehrung. Natürlich ist das sehr viel differenzierter zu betrachten, was ich in einer  kulturwissenschaftlichen Arbeit zum Thema auch schon mal tun mußte.


Aber schlußendlich noch einmal für dich zusammengefasst.

Ich habe lediglich dargestellt, daß die ANGELEI pauschal als solche keine JAHRTAUSENDEALTE Tradition als FREIZEITBESCHÄFTIGUNG hat, und beim Adel gleich zweimal nicht, sondern in erster Linie immer dem Nahrungserwerb diente. Von einigen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen.

Erst richtig lesen und verstehen, dann loslegen!

Aber da wir hier beide am Thema vorbei sind, lassen wir's gut sein.#h


----------



## GoFlyFishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Aber schlußendlich noch einmal für dich zusammengefasst.
> 
> Ich habe lediglich dargestellt, daß die ANGELEI pauschal als solche keine JAHRTAUSENDEALTE Tradition als FREIZEITBESCHÄFTIGUNG hat, und beim Adel gleich zweimal nicht, sondern in erster Linie immer dem Nahrungserwerb diente. Von einigen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen.



Aber genau das stimmt leider nicht. Nachzulesen auch in meinem letzten (oben stehenden) Post, den du vielleicht nicht mehr gesehen hast, weil er sich mit deiner Antwort überschnitten hat. 

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und bei den alten Fürsten der Bronzezeit, bei denen man Angelhaken in Gräbern fand (also wertvoll genug, um sie als Grabbeilage reinzulegen), stand sicher nicht die Ernährung beim Angeln im Vordergrund - der kriegte wie jeder Fürst geliefert.
> Das war also schon vor über 3.000 Jahren Freizeitvergnügen.
> 
> Irgendwo hab ich da noch ne Veröffentlichung dazu, muss ich mal suchen..




Ich muß doch noch Mal. Natürlich gab es solche Grabbeigaben.
Grad in der Bronzezeit als Ur-und Frühgeschichte zeigen diese Beigaben, wie wertvoll und als überlebenswichtig solche Gegenstände auch über den Tod hinaus angesehen wurden. Genau wie Jagd-und Kriegswaffen, die als Äxte bzw. Speerspitzen/Pfeilspitzen in sehr vielen Gräbern gefunden werden, zeigt dieser Brauch doch sehr schön, daß man Personen mit Status auch im Jenseits versorgt wissen wollte, und genau auf diese Versorgung zielte dieser Brauch ab, also mitnichten ein Beweis für des Fürsten liebstes Hobby.


----------



## Sharpo (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Angeln war überwiegend Freizeitbeschäftigung der Oberschicht.
Kann man aus verschiedensten Quellen herleiten.
(Gelltend fürs Mittelalter ....)

Für reinen Nahrungserwerb gab es effektivere Maßnahmen des Fischfangs.


----------



## Purist (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Für reinen Nahrungserwerb gab es effektivere Maßnahmen des Fischfangs.



Nicht überall und immer, im Prinzip aber schon. Wenn jemand kein Boot besitzt, sich keine Netze leisten kann, das Gewässer Netzfischerei wenig sinnvoll macht, greift er eben zur Angel, zum Speer usw.. Es gibt aber noch heute genügend Berufsfischer, selbst in der EU, die (fast) ausschließlich mit Haken und Schnur unterwegs sind: Langleinenfischerei. 

Dass die Angelei in der Vorgeschichte ein Freizeitvergnügen gewesen sein soll, will ich auch nicht glauben. Gleiches gilt für die Metallzeiten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Wusste ich doch, dass es dazu ne Veröffentlichung gab:
http://www.historischerfischer.de/html/body_bronzezeit.html

http://www.historischerfischer.de/html/eisenzeit2.html

http://www.historischerfischer.de/html/mittelalter2.html


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Aber genau das stimmt leider nicht. Nachzulesen auch in meinem letzten (oben stehenden) Post, den du vielleicht nicht mehr gesehen hast, weil er sich mit deiner Antwort überschnitten hat.
> 
> Grüße,
> Simon




Die Aufzeichnungen sind mir bekannt, wie gesagt, ich mußte dieses Thema mal in einer Arbeit abhandeln.

Und auch wenn es alte Überlieferungen aus Ägypten bzw. iwelchen chinesischen Dynastien gibt, daß sind doch absolute Ausnahmeerscheinungen und nicht die Regel.

Zumal wir uns hier in Mitteleuropa befinden und auch wenn Wolfram von Eschenbach in einem Epos über einen fiktiven König vom Fliegenfischen singt, so würde ich das nicht unbedingt als Beweis dafür ansehen, daß die Ritter allesamt im Fluß standen und sich da einen abgefuchtelt haben. Natürlich gab es das, aber es war die Ausnahme, und nicht die Regel. Noch einmal, nichts anderes habe ich behauptet:

""solche Stiche/Schnitte usw, so denn wirklich Adelige abgebildet sind, sind absolute Ausnahmen.
Angeln war nie wirklich eine Freizeitbeschäftigung des Adel oder des Klerus, wie gesagt, von Ausnahmen abgesehen""

Grundsätzlich hat die Angelei jahrtausendealte Tradition als Nahrungserwerb. Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, daß es absolut unglaubwürdig zu argumentieren ist, wenn man der Angelei den Freizeitcharakter seit Jahrtausenden zusprechen möchte. 
Ist auch völlig unnötig, warum muß man das denn, daß sind für mich an den Haaren herbei gezogene Verzweiflungsargumente. 
Man braucht endlich ein vernünftiges Standing: In den letzten, sagen wir einhundert Jahren, hat sich die Angelei nun mal endgültig zu einem Freizeitvergnügen gewandelt, und unter allen diese Definition beinhaltenden Facetten ist die Angelei doch akzeptiert, und da, wo sie es nicht ist, sollte vor diesem Hintergrund dafür Sorge getragen werden. So einfach ist das. Heute reite ich ja auch kein Pferd mehr, um von A nach B zu kommen oder halte mir eine Katze, weil mir sonst die Mäuse die Haare vom Kopf fressen würden.


@Thomas

Den Link hatten wir doch schon


----------



## Sharpo (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Purist schrieb:


> Nicht überall und immer, im Prinzip aber schon. Wenn jemand kein Boot besitzt, sich keine Netze leisten kann, das Gewässer Netzfischerei wenig sinnvoll macht, greift er eben zur Angel, zum Speer usw.. Es gibt aber noch heute genügend Berufsfischer, selbst in der EU, die (fast) ausschließlich mit Haken und Schnur unterwegs sind: Langleinenfischerei.
> 
> Dass die Angelei in der Vorgeschichte ein Freizeitvergnügen gewesen sein soll, will ich auch nicht glauben. Gleiches gilt für die Metallzeiten..




Dann wird man sich auch nicht unbedingt Angelhaken und Schnur leisten können.
Eher Speer und Gewässersperren.
Reusen, Fischzäune sind auch schnell Waidenstöcke gebaut und leicht ins Gewässer auch ohne Boot einzubringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hat die Angelei jahrtausendealte Tradition als Nahrungserwerb. .


Nie bestritten.

Aber:
UND EBEN AUCH SCHON ALS FREIZEITBESCHÄFTIGUNG:
http://www.historischerfischer.de/html/body_bronzezeit.html

http://www.historischerfischer.de/html/eisenzeit2.html

http://www.historischerfischer.de/html/mittelalter2.html

Argumente freiwillig aus der Hand geben, das sollen weiter die Verbände machen.

Angeln war schon seit frühester Zeit immer AUCH Freizeitvergnügen.


----------



## Sharpo (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nie bestritten.
> 
> Aber:
> UND EBEN AUCH SCHON ALS FREIZEITBESCHÄFTIGUNG:
> ...




Ich würde sogar sagen überwiegend.
Es gab einfach effektivere und einfachere Methoden um Fischfang zu betreiben.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nie bestritten.
> 
> Aber:
> UND EBEN AUCH SCHON ALS FREIZEITBESCHÄFTIGUNG:
> ...



Wie erwähnt, der Link ist bekannt, über die Bedeutung solcher Grabbeigaben kann man sich streiten, daß ist rein spekulativ, gibt genug Frühgeschichtler, die da einen Versorgungsaspekt über den Tod hinaus gewahrt sahen.

Wie oben geschrieben, wozu Argumente konstruieren, wenn sie in der Form angreifbar sind, warum nicht einfach bei den Aspekten der heutigen Zeit bleiben. Warum sollte man sich denn mit den Altvorderen quasi entschuldigen wollen, da kommt dir doch jeder sofort mit finsterstem Mittelalter usw. Wir brauchen moderne Argumente für eine moderne Zeit!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar sagen überwiegend.
> Es gab einfach effektivere und einfachere Methoden um Fischfang zu betreiben.



Bitte nicht. Der  Tag ist nicht lang genug...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Vor allem isses wurscht:
Als Grundlage für das Argument reicht das "auch" dicke aus.........

Alles besser als das das Angeln beerdigende Argument von Verwertung und Hege als alleinigem Grund..

Natürlich nur, wenn das jemand mal angeht, statt nur auf dem reinen, anglerfeindlichen Verwerten und Hegen als Alibi (nicht als Grund) zu bestehen.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor allem isses wurscht:
> Als Grundlage für das Argument reicht das "auch" dicke aus.........
> 
> Alles besser als das das Angeln beerdigende Argument von Verwertung und Hege als alleinigem Grund..
> ...



|good:

Ich bin durchaus ein Befürworter von angepassten und differenzierten Entnahmefenstern. Da so etwas durch landes- oder gar bundesweite Vorschriften aber nicht zu machen ist und die Möglichkeit diese einzuführen bereits besteht sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit einer neuen Vorschrift.

Doch die schon bestehenden Möglichkeiten dürften gerne öfters genützt werden


----------



## angler1996 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Man braucht endlich ein vernünftiges Standing: In den letzten, sagen wir einhundert Jahren, hat sich die Angelei nun mal endgültig zu einem Freizeitvergnügen gewandelt, und unter allen diese Definition beinhaltenden Facetten ist die Angelei doch akzeptiert, und da, wo sie es nicht ist, sollte vor diesem Hintergrund dafür Sorge getragen werden. So einfach ist das. Heute reite ich ja auch kein Pferd mehr, um von A nach B zu kommen oder halte mir eine Katze, weil mir sonst die Mäuse die Haare vom Kopf fressen würden.
> 
> 
> @Thomas
> ...



eben. 
 Angeln-die moderne Kunst Fische zu fangen, es bedarf hoher Tanzkunst um JP- Kunstköder führen zu können, fördert durch die Bewegung die Gesundheit des Bewegungsapparates ( eigentlich müßten das die Krankenkassen tragen), bevölkert das Stadtzentrum mit hochspeziellen Angelmethoden und Gewändern und beugt damit der Landflucht vor; fördert die Entwicklung des Sprachgutes durch Entstehen neuer Bergriffe;  unterstützt das Erlernen von Fremdsprachen und das gegenseitige  Kennenlernen mit fremden Völkern ( naja teilweise kennt man die schon)  
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Ich bin durchaus ein Befürworter von angepassten und differenzierten Entnahmefenstern. Da so etwas durch landes- oder gar bundesweite Vorschriften aber nicht zu machen ist und die Möglichkeit diese einzuführen bereits besteht *sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit einer neuen Vorschrift.*
> 
> *Doch die schon bestehenden Möglichkeiten dürften gerne öfters genützt werden*


So seh ich das auch.
Die Forderung, daraus wieder Gesetze zu machen, ist scheinbar ein Übel, ohne welches teutonische Seelen nicht ruhig schlafen können.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Liegt glaube ich nicht an den Teutonen. Ist eher eine Politiker- / Funktionärskrankheit. Die müssen (oder meinen zu müssen) Handlungsfähigkeit beweisen.

Wenn man zugibt, dass alle Voraussetzungen dafür schon geschaffen sind müsste man sich ja damit auseinandersetzen warum dieses Instrument so selten genutzt wird und wie es durchgestezt/kontrolliert wird....

EDIT: Es ist auch viel einfacher bestimmte Dinge zu fordern, als praktikable Konzepte zu entwickeln.

Das aber etwas in Richtung weniger Entnahme getan werden muss sah ich erst jetzt wieder als ich mir eine TK in meinem früheren Verein geholt habe. Dort wurden jetzt neben den schon bestehenden Tagesentnahmeregelungen auch Motatsmengen angegeben und sogar für Weißfisch gibt es jetzt maximal Entmahmemengen.

Da scheint also schon was im argen zu liegen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor allem isses wurscht:
> Als Grundlage für das Argument reicht das "auch" dicke aus.........



Du verstehst nicht, daß das ganze hinfällige Argument, auch wenn man eine Grundlage hineininterpretiert bekommt, heute eben nicht als "vernünftiger Grund" ausreicht, schon gar nicht festgelegt in einem TSG. Leider.
Das hat ausgereicht, als man noch keinen "vernünftigen Grund" definiert hatte!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Weil sich eben die, die das müssten (Verbände, Lobbyarbeit), nicht drum kümmern.

Die Engländer konnten es z. B. ja auch - da steht in deren TSG, dass jede normale Art der Angelei nicht vom TSG berührt wird. Andere Lobby, andere Ergebnisse....

Da kanns hier nicht besser werden, wenn die Verbandler nur weiter schlafen und jede Restriktion weiter abnicken und mit ihren unsinnigen Argumenten am Ende das Angeln noch abschaffen..

Da muss ein Prozess zuerst mal in Gang gesetzt werden....

Und das verlange ich!

Nicht den sofortigen Erfolg!

Sondern, dass die wenigstens mal versuchen, mit den Millionen der von Anglern abgezockten Kohle endlich mal Lobbyarbeit FÜR statt gegen Angler machen und wenigstens versuchen, die Definitionshoheit nicht nur Schützern zu überlassen.

Wer schon vorher aufgibt, hat schon am Anfang verloren...............


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Wem sagst du das denn.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> die Definitionshoheit nicht nur Schützern zu überlassen.



Speziell das wird noch interessant werden.

Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie der NABU grad versucht, sich die Hoheit über die Jagd in der Form, wie wir sie kennen, anzueignen, und man davon ausgeht, daß das Waidwerk aufgrund seiner historischen Vergangenheit als Vergnügen des Adels nach wie vor noch sehr viel mehr Rückhalt im bestehenden Establishment genießt als das bisschen Geangele, wird der Ausgang dieser Sache wahrscheinlich symptomatisch für sämtliche Freizeitvergnügen werden, die in und mit der Natur in Deutschland stattfinden.

Die Angelfischerei und in diesem Zusammenhang vor allem die flächendeckende "Bewirtschaftung" der Gewässer haben die bis jetzt noch gar nicht richtig auf ihrer Agenda.

Wenn das Thema Jagd durch ist, werden wir sehen, wo wir stehen und was eine entsprechende Interessenvertretung zu leisten überhaupt im Stande sein kann.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Hallo, 

ich verfolge als Nicht-Jäger die momentane Jagd-Diskussion auch genau, und halte es für absolut notwendig dass wir Angler uns auf verschrärfte Kampagnen argumentativ und - das wäre schön - Lobby-/Verbandsmäßig vorbereiten. 
Das ist eine Diskussion in der wir nicht klein beigeben dürfen! 
Sonst steht die Zukunft der Jagd WIE des Angelns wie wir es kennen auf dem Spiel! 

Und ich bin mir sicher, dass wir die besseren Argumente haben! "Die anderen" haben leider nur bessere finanzielle und lobbymäßige Möglichkeiten für ihre "Propaganda"...  

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## exstralsunder (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> .... daß die Ritter allesamt im Fluß standen und sich da einen abgefuchtelt haben.....


 

 Tatüüütata......


----------



## angler1996 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verfolge als Nicht-Jäger die momentane Jagd-Diskussion auch genau, und halte es für absolut notwendig dass wir Angler uns auf verschrärfte Kampagnen argumentativ und - das wäre schön - Lobby-/Verbandsmäßig vorbereiten.
> Das ist eine Diskussion in der wir nicht klein beigeben dürfen!
> ...



das setzt aber mal voraus, dass wir Angler mal untereinander
 soviel Toleranz zubilligen , ob wir nun Fische entnehmen oder zurücksetzen. Ansonsten ist es ein in sich zerstrittener Haufen, der nur bedingt zu einer Argumentation fähig ist
 Gruß A.


----------



## Sneep (19. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Leute,

jetzt haben wir über Seiten hinweg gegenseitig unsere Begründungen und Gründe aufgezählt.

Das ist wie die Kormoran-Diskussion auf der Hauptversammlung. Zuerst 30 Minuten Bambule, dann gehen alle wieder brav nach Hause.

Dass die alten Fürsten mit Angelhaken beerdigt wurden, ist geschichtlich sicher interessant, hilft aber nicht weiter.

Unser Problem liegt auf dem *juristischen Feld. *
Nicht das Gesetz an sich, sondern dessen Auslegung, ist das Problem.

Gegen Gesetze und die Politik insgesamt kann ich als Lobbyist wirksam vorgehen, jedenfalls so weit, wie andere Interessengruppen und deren Organisierungsgrad das zulassen. 
Da ist es auch nützlich eine Diskussion anzustossen.

Vor Gericht hilft das aber gar nichts. Da braucht es Juristen und juristische Argumente. Das wird aber schwer, wenn dem Richter reichlich frühere Urteile vorliegen, die durchweg zu dem Schluss gelangen, dass nur der Nahrungserwerb einen vernünftigen Grund nach §1 Tierschutzgesetz darstellt.

Juristisch hängt damit die Fischerei an einem seidenen Faden.
Was, wenn ein Gericht zu dem Schluss kommt, dass eine Entnahme in der anglerischen Praxis fast nicht vorkommt?

Ich hätte nicht geglaubt, hier noch einmal unsere Verbände verteiligen zu müssen.
Aber wenn man selber nicht weiter weiß, sind das wahlweise "die da oben" oder "die aus Brüssel".

Man kann es sich einfach machen,  Thomas fragen, der weiß sofort wer alles schuld ist. Da haben die Verbände wahrscheinlich auch das Lindberg-Baby entführt.

Fakt ist, dass die Verbände gegen die sich abzeichnende Rechtspraxis mit der Pflicht den Fisch zu verwerten machtlos waren. 
Auf die Gerichte haben wir keine Einflußmöglichkeiten.

Das ist sogar verfassungsmässig festgelegt.
Das ist auch gut so.

Wenn die Rechtslage so klar ist, kann keine Interessenvertretung der Welt hingehen und sagen, dass juckt uns nicht und seine Mitglieder zu Straftaten auffordern.

Ich halte die jetzige Rechtsauffassung für eine Katastrophe für die Angelei. Sie hat nichts zu tun mit meiner anglerischen Wirklichkeit. 
Ich muss sie aber zumindest zur Kentniss nehmen. Und da ich aus den genannten Gründen wenig Hoffnung auf eine schnelle Änderung habe wahrscheinlich für eine Lange Zeit.

Ich möchte versuchen klar zu machen, dass wir es mit einem juristischen Problem zu tun haben, dagegen haben wir de fakto keine Einflussmöglichkeit.

Die Fischerei wird wissen, wieso sie es nicht auf einen Musterprozess ankommen lässt. Da steht dann viel mehr auf dem Spiel. Dann möchte ich das Geschrei nicht hören.

sneEp


----------



## Sharpo (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sneep schrieb:


> Leute,
> 
> jetzt haben wir über Seiten hinweg gegenseitig unsere Begründungen und Gründe aufgezählt.
> 
> ...



Gibt es überhaupt ein Gerichtsurteil welches Angeln ausschliesslich zum Nahrungserwerb legitimiert?
Mir ist keins bekannt.
Wobei dies auch gegen das Tierschutzgesetz spricht. 
Denn dies verlangt nur einen vernünftigen Grund. Und dieser Grund wurde nicht im Gesetz fest geschrieben.
Auch die Hege wäre dann kein ausreichender Grund mehr.

Ich bitte mal um diese Gerichtsurteile.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Sharpo, vergiss es.....

Die Gerichte beziehen sich bei den Urteilen u. a. auf die Ausführungen des VDSF gegenüber dem BMF..

Weil eben der VDSF dieses Unsinn in die Welt gesetzt hat - wenn Richter was vorgesetzt kriegen, was sie ohne Schwierigkeiten verwenden zu können glauben, machen die das auch.

NATÜRLICH steht in keinem Gesetz drin, dass AUSSCHLIESSLICH Hege und Verwertung sinnvolle Gründe wären.

Die Gerichte folgen damit nur dankend dem Vorgekautem vom VDSF/DAFV....

Und natürlich dem Zeitgeist.

Daher wäre es ja so wichtig, dass ein Bundesverband wie der DAFV da endlich in die Puschen kommen würde, um der selber angerichteten Scheixxe endlich was anglerfreundliches entgegen zu setzen...

Die Ansichten kennen wir ja aus den Schreiben und Veröffentlichungen von der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan..

Schade finde ich nur, dass unter diesem Unsinn nicht nur die organisierten Angelfischer leiden müssen, die das ja so wollen, indem sie solche Leute wählen, bestätigen und das alles auch noch bezahlen.

Sondern ich könnte kotxxen, dass darunter auch ganz normale, einfache Angler zu leiden haben..


----------



## Knispel (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Marc_79 schrieb:


> Wenn du solch kindische Spitzen weglassen würdest könnte man dich ja vielleicht wieder in solchen Fragen ernst nehmen...


 
Man kan ja auch "kompetente Präsidentin eines Naturschutzverbandes" schreiben, obwohl die "richtigen" Naturschutzverbände/Vereine die Dame noch nicht einmal vom Namen her kennen werden.


----------



## Fr33 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Auch wenn ich abschweife.... es gibt keine richtigen Politker mehr wie "damals". Jeder denkt an seinen Geldbeutel, seine Vorteile.... und wenn was ist, genießen diese auch noch Immunität!


----------



## BERND2000 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ................ Tierschutzgesetz ......Denn dies verlangt nur einen vernünftigen Grund...........Auch die Hege wäre dann kein ausreichender Grund mehr.


 
 Der vernünftige Grund ist Auslegungssache.
Notwendige Hege ist sicher eine Begründung, was aber notwendige Hege ist, wird wieder zur Auslegungssache.

 Aber halt nur so lange es kein Grundsatzurteil gibt......

 Das blöde ist nur, das es selbst den Anglern immer eingetrichtert wurde das sie nur sinnvoll angeln dürfen.
 Das eigentlich das Angeln an sich, schon eine vertretbare Freizeitnutzung sein könnte, war vielen wohl zu kompliziert zu vermitteln.
 Möglicherweise waren auch in den Verbänden zu viele W.K-Fischer, den es gar nicht ums einfache Angeln sondern um Wettfischen ging.

 Nun wird halt oft überfischt und dann wieder neu besetzt.
 Das ist zwar nett konform zum Tierschutz aber mit dem Naturschutzauftrag kaum zu vereinbaren.


----------



## Knispel (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Bernd, Angeln und Tierschutz passt nicht zusammen. Wenn du Fische schützen willst, darfst du auch nicht angeln.


----------



## big_fisch_hunter (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Das ist nämlich auch ein Knackpunkt. Die Vereine an kleineren Vereinsgewässern oder Flüssen... Schlagen alles ab was im Kescher landet mit der Begründung "So muss das laut Gesetz gemacht werden!" und zwei Monate nach Ende der Schonzeit ist wieder alles Leergefischt. Dann schreien sie wieder... Scheiß Kormoran frisst alles weg -> es wird Neuwahre vom Züchter eingekauft -> das spricht sich im Verein rum -> Alle ans Wasser, Kühltruhe voll machen-> Die Kormorane auch wieder Satt -> UND ich kann dann meine Beitragszahlungen erhöhen weil soviel Fisch eingesetzt werden muss. Im Endeffekt ist das Bald wie Forellen-Puff angeln im Wildgewässer!!!
Ich mein ich gönne jedem Angler seine Fische, aber was ich alles schon gehört habe. Wie viele Angler sich in welchem Ausmaße die Truhen füllen. Kein Wunder das die Fische sich nicht selbst Reproduzieren können. Schade sowas.


----------



## Fr33 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Gepaart mit dem Entnahmefenster bzw. dem Küchenkorridor entnimmt man einem Gewässer nur die mittlere Wachstumsschicht.... entweder wird diese wie o.g wieder Aufgefüllt (Besatz) oder man muss die Fische erst nachwachsen lassen.... beides macht keinen Sinn um eine "natürliche" Alterspyramide im Gewässer zu lassen.


Sinnvoller erscheinen mir (was aber schon viele Gewässer haben), Entnahmegebote. diese sind halt je nach Gewässer unterschiedlich anzusetzen.... (Bsp. 1 maßiger Zander die Woche) usw. Wobei sich dann wieder das nächste Thema auftut.... was der Spinnfischer mit dem Jig am Wasser macht, wenn er schon seine sagen wir 3 Räuber im Monat usw. voll hat ....


----------



## big_fisch_hunter (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

@Fr33
Ist zwar aus der Sicht der Fische ganz ok. Aber in der Praxis als Angler absoluter Müll. Ich Wohne in Köln und bin im Sauerland noch in meinem alten Verein. Da haben wir auch einen Vereinssee mit entsprechender Regelung. Pro Tag: 1 Zander, 2 Forellen, 1 Karpfen, Barsche, Rotfedern usw. frei. (Man bekommt für den See nur 3 Tagesscheine im Jahr und dort sind nur 2 Veranstaltungen.) Ist unser zweit Gewässer wenn man so will. 
Als ich das letzte mal da war: Ich kam nach 1 1/2 Stunden an. Ausgepackt ( Spinnrute) 1. Wurf -> 80er Zander. Hinter mir Stand ein Rentner und hat sich den Drill angeguckt. Ich war kurz vor der Landung, scheißt er mich an wieso ich denn keinen Unterfangkescher beihätte. Er sei schließlich Kontrolleur und das müsse so. Ich: Der kann gleich wieder schwimmen und für Nachwuchs sorgen. Angel mir gleich einen kleineren. 
Ende vom Lied. Ich musste den Zander abschlagen, ins Fangbuch eintragen und konnte nach Hause Fahren...


----------



## Sharpo (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sharpo, vergiss es.....
> 
> Die Gerichte beziehen sich bei den Urteilen u. a. auf die Ausführungen des VDSF gegenüber dem BMF..
> 
> ...



Weiss ich doch. 
Ich finde die Behauptungen einiger User immer nur sehr amüsant.
Ich möchte aber nicht ausschliessen, dass ich solch ein Urteil "Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb" doch mal übersehen habe.  
Deswegen meine Nachfrage.  :g


----------



## Fr33 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

@ big fisch


Genau das müsste halt vorher durch andere Maßnahmen wie (C&D, bzw. "eigene" Küchenkorridore) halt definiert werden. 
Habt ihr in eurem B/L denn die Pflicht jeden maßigen Fisch zu entnehmen?  Wenn mir die Verwertungsabsicht fehlt und nicht nachgewiesen werden kann - dann MUSS ich den Fisch ja nicht abschlagen.


Das Abknüppelgebot gibts nur in Bayern im Moment oder?


Wenn mich ein Angelkollege bei sowas anspricht (und ich setze eben auch vieles zurück), dann kommt meine Gegenfrage ob er ihn mitnehmen will.... sagt er ja, dann entgegne ich, geht aber auf deine Entnahmekarte/ Fangbuch.... dann hat sich das Thema schnell erledigt


----------



## Sharpo (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ big fisch
> 
> 
> Genau das müsste halt vorher durch andere Maßnahmen wie (C&D, bzw. "eigene" Küchenkorridore) halt definiert werden.
> ...




In Schleswig- Holstein.
Ausdrückliches C&R Verbot im Fischereigesetz.


----------



## big_fisch_hunter (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Also das war bisher der einzige Vorfall wo ein Kontrolleur mich beim Releasen bzw. dem Vorhaben gesehen hat. Sonst Angel ich immer an Stellen wo fast niemand ist. Aber besagter Aufseher kam mir direkt mit Verbot nach §1 xyz, bis Anzeige und Tagesscheinentnahme. Mit dem war nicht zu Verhandeln. Ansich haben wir in NRW bzw. meinem Fischereiverband aber auch eine klare "Abschlagvorgabe". Was Maß hat, muss in den Topf! Äußerst bedauerlich. Ich hoffe das ändert sich bald. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt durch das Entnahmefenster aber hoffentlich durch Gesetzlich "freiwilliges" Catch&Release.


----------



## Knispel (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In Schleswig- Holstein.
> Ausdrückliches C&R Verbot im Fischereigesetz.


 
Und , Kümmert dich das ? Du darfst auch nicht bei Rot über die Ampel gehen ....


----------



## Sharpo (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Knispel schrieb:


> Und , Kümmert dich das ? Du darfst auch nicht bei Rot über die Ampel gehen ....



Nö, ich angel nicht in SH.


----------



## Fr33 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Was hört C&R auf und wo fängt C&R bzw. selektive Entnahme (Küchenfenster usw,) an? 
Da dreht sich der Hamster im doch Rad .... ohne einen vernünftigen Grund ---> kein Angeln im Sinne von: Fischen Schmerzen und Leid zufügen (das beinhaltet auch den Tod des Fisches). Die Verkettung ist doch klar und daher kann und muss ich den Fisch nicht mitnehmen... oder sehe ich falsch ^^


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In Schleswig- Holstein.
> Ausdrückliches C&R Verbot im Fischereigesetz.


 
Vorsicht, nur das vorsätzliche C&R ist in SH verboten. Also mit dem Wissen ans Wasser gehen, zu Angeln, aber garantiert keinen Fisch entnehmen zu wollen.

Fängt man einen Fisch, den man nicht verwerten kann, dann darf man zurücksetzen.


----------



## Sharpo (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Vorsicht, nur das vorsätzliche C&R ist in SH verboten. Also mit dem Wissen ans Wasser gehen, zu Angeln, aber garantiert keinen Fisch entnehmen zu wollen.
> 
> Fängt man einen Fisch, den man nicht verwerten kann, dann darf man zurücksetzen.




Jetzt machste Witze.
Wo steht das?

Dafür muss ich den Blödsinn nicht ins Gesetz schreiben.

Angeln ohne einen vernüftigen Grund ist nicht mal erlaubt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Die Verwertunsgabsicht ist der vernünftige Grund, Tiere ohne vernünftigen Grund zu töten, verboten, also muß ich jeden Fisch, den ich nicht verwerten kann/möchte, zurück setzen. Is doch alles so einfach...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Jetzt machste Witze.
> Wo steht das?
> 
> Dafür muss ich den Blödsinn nicht ins Gesetz schreiben.
> ...


 

Da würde ich nie drüber Witze machen, ist todernst:



> *
> § 39
> Tierschutz​*(1) Ordnungsgemäße Fischerei hat im Rahmen der tierschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften
> stattzufinden. Im Rahmen der ordnungsgemäßen Fischerei sind insbesondere verboten
> ...


 
Das hat der Landesverband gegenüber der Politik und der Behörde kritisiert (weil fast nicht kontrollierbar), aber die wollen das mit aller Gewalt so drin behalten. Und das gesetzt ist ja gerade erst seit 2011 neu, wird uns somit bestimmt die nächsten 10 Jahre erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Fr33 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Jetzt kommen wir aber zum juristischen Part oder? C & R betreibe ich ja wohl wissend mit voller Absicht (sprich handle geplant) - wenn ich nun einen Fisch zurücksetze da ich Ihn nicht verwerten kann, fehlt mir doch juritisch gesehen mein eigentlicher Beweggrund...


----------



## Sharpo (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Verwertunsgabsicht ist der vernünftige Grund, Tiere ohne vernünftigen Grund zu töten, verboten, also muß ich jeden Fisch, den ich nicht verwerten kann/möchte, zurück setzen. Is doch alles so einfach...



Sten da fehlt einiges.
Schaden zufügen unter anderem.

Den Haken ins Maul eines Fisches zu hauen ist Schaden zufügen.

Ich erinnere da nur mal an Ohrringe, Piercings bei Minderjährigen. 
Kann Probleme geben.


----------



## Sharpo (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Da würde ich nie drüber Witze machen, ist todernst:
> 
> 
> 
> Das hat der Landesverband gegenüber der Politik und der Behörde kritisiert (weil fast nicht kontrollierbar), aber die wollen das mit aller Gewalt so drin behalten. Und das gesetzt ist ja gerade erst seit 2011 neu, wird uns somit bestimmt die nächsten 10 Jahre erhalten bleiben.




Ok Danke, mir war der genaue Wortlaut nicht geläufig.

Den Vorsatz muss man erstmal beweisen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sten da fehlt einiges.
> Schaden zufügen unter anderem.
> 
> Den Haken ins Maul eines Fisches zu hauen ist Schaden zufügen.
> ...



Von was sprichst du eigentlich? Hast du einen getankt?|bigeyes


----------



## Sharpo (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Von was sprichst du eigentlich? Hast du einen getankt?|bigeyes



Tanknadel ist auf Rot. In der Tat muss ich gleich Tanken fahren. 

Nein, ohne Scherz. Nach dem Tierschutzgesetz hat man halt ein Problem wenn man ohne vernünftigen Grund Angeln geht und Fische fängt.

ok, Deine Aussage ist natürlich korrekt, aber es beschränkt sich nicht nur auf das Töten.


----------



## Fr33 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Solange mir aber doch keiner meine Beweggründe die vorher vorliegen müssen - beweisen kann - kann doch nix passieren oder?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Tanknadel ist auf Rot. In der Tat muss ich gleich Tanken fahren.
> 
> Nein, ohne Scherz. Nach dem Tierschutzgesetz hat man halt ein Problem wenn man ohne vernünftigen Grund Angeln geht und Fische fängt.



Ja eben, nichts anderes sagte ich. Aber die kreative Auslegung läßt eben C&R, verbrämt als C&D, zu.

Mich wundert vielmehr, was das Tierschutzgesetz mit Minderjährigen zu tun hat.


----------



## Surf (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Genau der Vorsatz muss bewiesen werden können!

Und demnach ist der Vorsatz vorallem bei Journalisten/ "Profis" , durch groß zelebriertes Messen, Wiegen, Fotosession und die anschließende Veröffentlichung gegeben! Das erklärt auch deren Engagement in dem Bereich! 
Als Normalo mache ich mir da keine Kopf.


----------



## Sharpo (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Solange mir aber doch keiner meine Beweggründe die vorher vorliegen müssen - beweisen kann - kann doch nix passieren oder?




Naja, es gibt im Grunde kein C&R Verbot.
Die meisten Anzeigen bzw. Verurteilungen belaufen sich auf Tierquälerei weil man den Fisch zu lange seinem Lebensraum entzogen hat. 
Also z.b. eine Reihe von Fotos machen...

Der Vorsatz C&R ist nicht beweisbar so lange man alle Utensilien zum waidgerechten Töten dabei hat.


----------



## Deep Down (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Und man sollte immer erklären können, warum man diesen Fisch nun zurücksetzen musste!


----------



## Sharpo (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Surf schrieb:


> Genau der Vorsatz muss bewiesen werden können!
> 
> Und demnach ist der Vorsatz vorallem bei Journalisten/ "Profis" , durch groß zelebriertes Messen, Wiegen, Fotosession und die anschließende Veröffentlichung gegeben! Das erklärt auch deren Engagement in dem Bereich!
> Als Normalo mache ich mir da keine Kopf.



Messen und Wiegen gehört zur Hege, Erfassung des Fanges. 
Ist man in manchen Regionen sogar verpflichtet zu.
Auch Fotos machen sind nicht unbedingt ein grundsätzliches Problem.
Machen sogar Wissenschaftler.   Und die im DAFV.  

Da wird eher der Zeitfaktor für diese Tätigkeit das Problem sein.

Wir kommen aber vom Thema ab.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt im Grunde kein C&R Verbot.
> Die meisten Anzeigen bzw. Verurteilungen belaufen sich auf Tierquälerei weil man den Fisch zu lange seinem Lebensraum entzogen hat.
> Also z.b. eine Reihe von Fotos machen...
> 
> Der Vorsatz C&R ist nicht beweisbar so lange man alle Utensilien zum waidgerechten Töten dabei hat.


 
 Netter Ansatz das zu Umgehen, wetten das man versuchen wird es noch weiter zu verschärfen, wenn man der Meinung ist, das es so nicht als echtes Verbot greift ?


----------



## Blauzahn (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Eigentlich ging es im Artikel des Blinker, um ein Entnahmefenster.
Verfolgt man den Faden hier, wird deutlich, das nichts klar ist, weil ein paar Freibeuter ihren Standpunkt vehementer vertreten als andere.
Die "Probleme" eines zielführenden Austausches hier, über dieses Thema liegen doch auf der Hand.
Derjenige, der C&R betreibt, fordert die Legalisierung seines Tuns durch den Gesetzgeber und ist damit auf der selben Stufe wie der Verfasser des Blinker-Artikels, welcher fordert, ein Entnahmefenster (aus welcher Motivation heraus auch immer) in den Landesfischereigesetzen vorzuschreiben.

Beides ist Dünnschxxx

Abendgruß


----------



## JourFX (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also z.b. eine Reihe von Fotos
> Der Vorsatz C&R ist nicht beweisbar so lange man alle Utensilien zum waidgerechten Töten dabei hat.




Wem die Kreatur Fisch auch nur im Ansatz etwas Wert ist, sollte diese Utensilien immer dabei haben. Der Fisch könnte durch Haken und Drill Verletzungen erlitten haben, die ein zurücksetzen sinnfrei machen.
Die Berichterstattung (sofern das noch Berichterstattung und nicht schon Propaganda ist) zum Küchenfenster finde ich bisweilen einseitig. Mir drängt sich beim lesen der in Teilen sogar nachvollziehbaren Argumente immer wieder der Gedanke an Inzucht-Förderung auf. Mir kommt einfach immer wieder in den Sinn, wenn die dicken Mamas geschont werden, ob die Folge nicht zwangsläufig dazu führt das der Milchner auf kurz oder lang der Sohnemann sein wird. Ob die Angelsport-Journalisten dann die Fragezeichen-Förmigen Fische auch noch in die Kamera halten ist dann wohl die spannendste aller Fragen. Mir persönlich würde es völlig genügen, wenn ich von Fisch zu Fisch ganz individuell Rechtssicher entscheiden könnte. Ich befürworte das Mindestmaß, alles darüber hinaus halte ich für überflüssig.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (20. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Hallo,

@JourFX: bei Fischen wie bei Amphibien gibt es die Inzucht-Problematik wie man sie von Säugetieren kennt nicht, aufgrund der großen Nachkommenschaft (hunderte bis tausende Eier pro Rogner) wovon jedes eine andere Mischung des Genpotenzials enhält; außerdem gibt es noch eine Reihe anderer biologischer Besonderheiten, die die Säugetier-Inzucht-Problematik hier so nicht auftreten lassen. 

Was es gibt ist die Verengung des Genpools einer Art aufgrund des Sinkens ihrer Individuen-Zahl, was dann wiederum auch eigene Problematiken mit sich bringt. 

@alle Mitdiskutierer: Zum Entnahmefenster generell: Bei Bachforellen etwa macht es unter Umständen durchaus Sinn große Exemplare auch im Wasser zu belassen, weil nur die großen mit widrgen Umständen beim Laichakt fertig werden; d.h. nur diese sind in der Lage ungünstigen (z.b. teilweise versinterten oder verschlammten) Bachboden großflächig für ihre Laichgruben aufzugraben. 

Außerdem macht es auch Sinn, die Fortpflanzung gerade der schnellwüchsigen und großen zu fördern, will man einen guten Fischbestand. Zudem haben beispielsweise große Bachforellen deutlich mehr Eier als kleinere, was auch der Zahl des Nachwuchses zugute kommt. 

Ich halte Entnahmefenster gemessen an hegerischen Zielen des jeweiligen Gewässers für sinnvoll; eine großflächige gesetzmäßige und verpflichtende Einführung desselben halte ich sinnlos, da das jeweilige Gewässer und seine speziellen Anforderungen und Bedingungen dabei nicht berücksichtigt werden. 

Viele Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Sneep (21. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Hallo,

ich gebe dir recht, dass ein Entnahmefenster bei der BF in Einzelfällen Sinn machen kann. 

Nur deine Begründungen dafür sehe ich kritisch.

1.) Verhärtete Kiesschichten
Wenn  ich Kiesflächen habe, die so verhärtet sind, dass nur noch grosse BF sie aufschlagen können, sind diese als Laichstellen generell nicht geeignet.

Bachforellen benötigen bis zum Schlupf 420 Tagesgrade, das sind bei 7 Grad ca. 2 Monate. Bis zum Ende dieses Zeitraumes, hat sich die alte Kiesstruktur aber längst wieder eingestellt und die Eier oder die Dottersackbrut ersticken.

2.) Förderung schnellwachsender Forellen.
Abgesehen davon, dass ich dieses Ziel kaum erreichen werde, ist es im Gewässer nicht Aufgabe der Hege den Bestand genetisch in eine bestimmte Richtung zu entwickeln. Förderung bestimmter Anlagen geht immerer zu Lasten anderer Fähigkeiten.
Das kann und muss ich in der Zucht machen. 

Am Gewässer lass ich aber die Finger davon. Bei steigenden Wassertemperaturen, brauche ich Fische, die damit zurecht kommen und nicht welche die gut wachsen.

3. mehr Eier durch grosse Fische.
Das grosse Fische mehr Eier haben als Kleine, leuchtet ein.
Das stimmt für das Einzeltier, nicht für den Bestand. Wenn ich grosse Laicher nicht schone, habe ich vermehrt mittlere Tiere die zum ablaichen kommen.

Aus Gründen der genetischen Breite im Bestand ist es erforderlich, dass möglichst viele Tiere zur Fortpflanzung kommen. Eine Grossforelle in der 6. Laichsaison entspricht nicht diesem Ideal. Dieser Fisch hat seine Anlagen mehr als erforderlich weitergegeben. 

Man sollte nicht in ein Extrem verfallen. Eine ausgewogene Mischung von grossen und kleineren Forellen entspricht wohl am ehesten den natürlichen Bedingungen. Da unter Umständen Grossforellen in einem Angelgewässer am Bestand unterrepräsentiert sind, kann ihr Schutz Sinn machen um der natürlichen Grössenzusammensetzung der Laicher nahe zu kommen.

snEEp


----------



## GoFlyFishing (21. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich gebe dir recht, dass ein Entnahmefenster bei der BF in Einzelfällen Sinn machen kann.
> 
> ...



Hallo gebe dir ebenfalls recht, nur was Punkt 2 betrifft eine Einschränkung: 

Was du beim Entnahmefenster als Förderung schnellwachsender befürchtest, ist umgekehrt ohne Entnahmefenster ein gezieltes Ausschalten der besonders Großen, bevor sie zu solchen werden zugunsten einer Vielzahl von Mittelgroßen bzw. Kleinen.

Auch ist das schnelle Wachstum im Bach ja nicht nur um seiner selbst willen ein evtl. zu förderndes Merkmal, sondern auch ein Zeichen, dass genau jene Individuen auch mit den restlichen Bedingungen im Bach (Wassertemperatur, Futteraufkommen etc.) besonders gut klar kommen, sonst wären sie nicht so groß geworden. Aber das geht jetzt tief in Feinheiten hinein, die sich wohl auch durch die Hege angesichts vieler anderer Parameter nur schwer beeinflussen lässt... 

Viele Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Auch ist das schnelle Wachstum im Bach ja nicht nur um seiner selbst willen ein evtl. zu förderndes Merkmal, sondern auch ein Zeichen, dass genau jene Individuen auch mit den restlichen Bedingungen im Bach (Wassertemperatur, Futteraufkommen etc.) besonders gut klar kommen, sonst wären sie nicht so groß geworden.



Nuja, hier beziehst Du Dich auf die Bachforelle. Ob die in dem Bach, in dem sie ablaichen möchte, so groß geworden ist, steht auf einem völlig anderen Blatt.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (21. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Hallo Ralle, 

was genau du damit sagen willst, erschließt sich mir nicht. Dass große Bachforellen in kleinen Bächen etwa in einem großen Fluss groß geworden wären und nun viele Kilometer Laichwanderung in einen kl Zufluss unternehmen würden? Eher unwahrscheinlich bei der Standorttreue der Bachforellen, wenn auch nicht ausgeschlossen; zudem kommt bei uns in Deutschland im Schnitt alle paar km eine Gewässerverbauung, die ein Aufsteigen der Fische verhindert... 

Außerdem, wenn wie von dir suggeriert, große Bachforellen in kleinen Bächen nur solche wären die zum Laichen dorthin aufstiegen, könnte es ja nicht sein, dass zb in einem 3m Bach, den ich kenn, und in dem nicht besetzt wird weit außerhalb der Laichzeit immer wieder 60cm Bachforellen gefangen werden, und ich einige davon auch permanent beobachten kann, bzw. deren Unterstände kenne...

Oder aber willst du andeuten, dass es sich um einen Besatzfisch handeln könnte der groß eingesetzt worden wäre? Darum geht es hier natürlich nicht. 

Das musst du dann schon aussprechen was für ein fiktives  Beispiel dir da im Kopf vorschwebt...

Fakt ist, und das belegen Untersuchungen, so wie ich es auch aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, dass in kleinsten Bächen oft weit ü50cm Bachforellen aufwachsen - nicht zuwandern. E-Befischungen in oft nur 2m breiten Bächlein bringen da manchmal unglaubliches zutage.. Und ebenso spreche ich natürlich nicht von Besatzforellen, sondern von selbst reproduzierenden Populationen. Die gibt es übrigens an mehr Bächen und Flüssen als man denkt, ich selbst habe das Glück einige davon zu befischen. 

So was findet man meist in Hegegemeinschaften und Privatbesitz, weniger in Vereinen. Da tummeln sich oft eine handvoll Idealisten, die ein kleines Salmonidenjuwel pflegen und hegen, und eben nicht besetzen, sondern nur den natürlichen `Überschuss´ abschöpfen.. Übrigens gibt es gerade da auch viele, die es für gut halten, wenn gerade große Bachforellen, zumindest wenigstens ein Teil davon, im Gewässer belassen werden. Sie haben dort durchaus eine wichtige Funktion. 

Viele Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## BERND2000 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

@Simon + Sneep 
 Berechtigte Überlegungen.
 In der ungeregelten Natur würden wohl Fressfeinde in allen Altersschichten auslichten. ( Großforellen müssten den Otter fürchten).
 Ein Pächter oder Einige werden wohl ähnlich vernünftig entnehmen können.
 Aber kein Maß der Welt ist perfekt oder ersetzt die Vernunft.

 @Ralle dann ist das Wanderverhalten doch positiv, wenn es denn so Großfische im kleinen Bach ermöglicht.
 So ein Fisch könnte dann eine Meer oder Seeforelle sein.
 (Da ist dann noch nicht mal eine erbliche Anlage nötig)


----------



## angler1996 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

1. Ich kenn die Querverbauungen bei Euch nicht, nur Forellen könne huppen

 2. Sneep hat in einem Satz m.E. recht, wo er sagt, dass Extreme ungünstig sind, wenn ich künstlich einen Überbestand Riesen produziere, wozu?
 3. es gilt wohl das Prinzip in der Natur, dass sich der Stärkste bei der Vermehrung durchsetzt, dies kann doch durchaus die Größte sein, warum sollten die sonst biologisch so groß wachsen können, macht doch keinen  Sinn
 Man kann auch gegen große  Fische sein, um gegen c&R Front zu machen

 4. es gab von Arlinghaus mla Untersuchungen zur Laichqualität von Dorschen, da war die Begründung für Große wenn ich mich recht entsinne nicht nur an die Menge, sondern auch an den Inhalt oder naja Qualität der Eier geknüpft

 waren nur so paar Gedanken
 Gruß A.


----------



## Sneep (22. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Auch ist das schnelle Wachstum im Bach ja nicht nur um seiner selbst willen ein evtl. zu förderndes Merkmal, sondern auch ein Zeichen, dass genau jene Individuen auch mit den restlichen Bedingungen im Bach (Wassertemperatur, Futteraufkommen etc.) besonders gut klar kommen, sonst wären sie nicht so groß geworden. Aber das geht jetzt tief in Feinheiten hinein, die sich wohl auch durch die Hege angesichts vieler anderer Parameter nur schwer beeinflussen lässt...
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Simon



Hallo Simon,

Da ist sicher mehr Übereinstimmung als Differenz.

Eine Bemerkung zu deiner Aussage vom schnellen Wachstum als Qualitätsmerkmal. 

Das ist sicher ein Qualitätsmerkmal in der Zucht, nicht aber im Bach. 
Schnelles Wachstum zeichnet überwiegend Besatzfische aus der Zucht aus. 
Wildforellenstämme sind fast durch die Bank langsamer im Wachstum, das hat auch seine Gründe. 

Schon Darwin spricht ja nicht vom "Survival of ther largest" oder vom "Survival of the strongest", sondern vom  "Survival of the fittest", dem Überleben der fittesten, sprich der am besten angepassten Tiere.

Das Ziel einer BF ist es, so viele Nachkommen wie möglich zu produzieren  die ihre Gene weitertragen.
Wenn es ein Maß für den Erfolg einer Forellenpopulation gibt, dann ist es sich im Gewässer zu behaupten und ggf. andere Stämme mit anderen Genen zu verdrängen.

Ein schnell wachsender Salmonide ist ein Zeichen für einen Zuchtfisch, nicht aber für einen erfolgreichen Fisch.

BF sind zwar extreme Standfische, aber nicht zur Laichzeit.
Hier unternehmen sie oft kilometerlange Wanderungen stromauf bis in die Oberläufe kleiner Bäche. Nur hier findet die Brut im flachen Waser Schutz vor Raubforellen, da diese in dem Flachwasser nicht operieren können.

Während der Laichzeit kann ich daher keine Forelle einem bestimmten Standort zuordnen.

SneeP


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> was genau du damit sagen willst, erschließt sich mir nicht. Dass große Bachforellen in kleinen Bächen etwa in einem großen Fluss groß geworden wären und nun viele Kilometer Laichwanderung in einen kl Zufluss unternehmen würden?






Sneep schrieb:


> BF sind zwar extreme Standfische, aber nicht zur Laichzeit.
> Hier unternehmen sie oft kilometerlange Wanderungen stromauf bis in die Oberläufe kleiner Bäche. Nur hier findet die Brut im flachen Waser Schutz vor Raubforellen, da diese in dem Flachwasser nicht operieren können.
> 
> Während der Laichzeit kann ich daher keine Forelle einem bestimmten Standort zuordnen.
> ...




Sneep hat Deine Frage in meinem Sinn beantwortet.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (22. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo Simon,
> 
> 
> Ein schnell wachsender Salmonide ist ein Zeichen für einen Zuchtfisch, nicht aber für einen erfolgreichen Fisch.
> ...



Hallo,

ein schnell wachsender Fisch ist zuallererst ein Zeichen für ein gutes Futtervorkommen und dessen gute Verwertung. Das hat primär mal nichts mit der Zucht zu tun. 
Dazu kommt, dass bei früher Umstellung auf räuberische Lebensweise, anders als bei evtl. Spezialisierung auf Insektennahrung, sich innerhalb desselben Gewässers unterschiedliches Abwachsen von Individuen des gleichen Stammes ergibt. 

Das Gegenstück dazu, sog. Steinforellen, also Forellen in Gebirgsbächen mit übergroßen Köpfen und kl Körpern, weil minimales Nahrungsaufkommen, ist genauso ein Phänomen unterschiedlichen Abwachsens bei Wildfischen, nur eben aus umgekehrter Perspektive.

Dann dazu: 
"BF sind zwar extreme Standfische, aber nicht zur Laichzeit.
Hier unternehmen sie oft kilometerlange Wanderungen stromauf bis in die Oberläufe kleiner Bäche. Nur hier findet die Brut im flachen Waser Schutz vor Raubforellen, da diese in dem Flachwasser nicht operieren können.

Während der Laichzeit kann ich daher keine Forelle einem bestimmten Standort zuordnen."

Das stimmt zwar im Prinzip, dürfte so wohl aber eher auf vielleicht ("eure") norddeutschen Gegebenheiten zutreffen. Hier bei mir im Voralpenland ziehen Bachforellen nirgendwo über viele Kilometer in kleinere Zuflüsse, schlicht weil sie auch in den großen gute Laichbedingungen vorfinden. 

Außerdem das ist ja wohl ein Witz: "Hier unternehmen sie oft kilometerlange Wanderungen stromauf bis in die Oberläufe kleiner Bäche. Nur hier findet die Brut im flachen Waser Schutz vor Raubforellen, da diese in dem Flachwasser nicht operieren können."

Ich habe schon 1,20m Huchen in 50cm Wasser "operieren" sehen, genauso wie ü60 Forellen in 20cm Wasser, dazu kommt, dass Bachforellen schon mit 20cm räuberisch leben können  und eine Gefahr für die Brut sind...

Deswegen wandert garantiert keine Forelle zig Kilometer, um einen Platz zu finden wo keine räuberischen anderen Forellen leben. Da geht es schon eher um geeignete Laichhabitate (Kies, schnell fließendes sauerstoffreiches Wasser, Wassertemperatur)...

Und wo im Übrigen diese Bedingungen vorhanden sind, wandert auch keine Bachforelle zur Laichzeit "kilometerweise". 

Ein gutes Bachforellenhabitat hat folgende drei Strukturbedingungen: 1. geeignete Laichplätze, schnell fließendes sauerstoffreiches Wasser, Kies. 2. geeignete Strömungsschatten für die Brut, 3. Geeignete Unterstände für die adulten Individuen

Wo diese vorhanden sind, und in Salmonidengewässern finden sich diese Bedingungen oft auf engstem Raum schon weniger Meter permanent und abwechselnd, da zieht keine Bachforelle kilometerweise zum Laichen...


Viele Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

und was haben die letzten 5-6 Postings jetzt mit dem Entnahmefenster zu tun ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

dass auch da jeder recht haben will ;-))))


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. März 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dass auch da jeder recht haben will ;-))))


Wie soll das gehen ?
 Es sagen doch alle das Gleiche;+


----------



## Tobi92 (24. April 2014)

*Entnahmefenster*

Hey Boardies 
Alle die den Blinker abonniert haben und diesen regelmäßig durchstöbern haben sicherlich schon einiges über die Diskussion zum Entnahmefenster gelesen.

Für die Unwissenden erkläre ich es kurz:
Wie der Name schon sagt, handelt sich es dabei um ein gesetzlich festgelegtes Fenster, bezogen auf die Größe, in dem ein Fisch entnommen werden darf.
Das heißt es würde künftig nich nur Mindest-, sondern auch Höchstmaß für das Entnehmen eines Fisches geben.

Der Sinn dahinter ist, dass größere Weibchen mehr und beständigeren Laich produzieren, was sich positiv auf den Fischbestand eines Gewässers auswirkt.

Nun würde mich eure Meinung dazu informieren!

MfG Tobi


----------



## antonio (24. April 2014)

*AW: Entnahmefenster*

nicht doch schon wieder.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Etwas einseitige Position des Blinkers zum Entnahmefenster*

Habs in den bestehenden Thread integriert.....


----------



## Bobster (24. April 2014)

*AW: Entnahmefenster*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Hey Boardies
> Alle die *das Anglerboard* abonniert haben und dieses regelmäßig durchstöbern haben sicherlich schon einiges über die Diskussion zum Entnahmefenster gelesen.
> MfG Tobi




Es ist mir schon öfters "aufgestoßen", das bestimmte "heftigst" diskutierte Themen hier im Anglerboard von der
 Berufsjounallie aufgegriffen und dann in den nächsten Ausgaben Ihrer Angelfachzeitschriften als eigen recherchiert
 hin gestellt werden.

 Es ist alles nur noch lächerlich |rolleyes


----------



## Knispel (24. April 2014)

*AW: Entnahmefenster*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Der Sinn dahinter ist, dass größere Weibchen mehr und beständigeren Laich produzieren, was sich positiv auf den Fischbestand eines Gewässers auswirkt.
> 
> Nun würde mich eure Meinung dazu informieren!
> 
> MfG Tobi


 
Das ist doch bereits "ausgelutscht" -
aber meine Meinung gerne noch einmal :
Quatsch


----------



## Purist (24. April 2014)

*AW: Entnahmefenster*



Bobster schrieb:


> Es ist mir schon öfters "aufgestoßen", das bestimmte "heftigst" diskutierte Themen hier im Anglerboard von der
> Berufsjounallie aufgegriffen und dann in den nächsten Ausgaben Ihrer Angelfachzeitschriften als eigen recherchiert
> hin gestellt werden.
> 
> Es ist alles nur noch lächerlich |rolleyes



C&R Kampagnen laufen seit bestimmt 25 Jahren in den "Fachzeitschriften", damals waren das teilweise wirklich noch solche und die Befürworter dessen sind altbekannte Hasen, und Arlinghaus'sche Träumereien fasste dieser bereits vor 8-9 Jahren zusammen. Neues? Wo? Ach ja, die neuen Teamanglelgesichter, die wir beim künftigen Gerätekauf mitbezahlen dürfen


----------



## BERND2000 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Entnahmefenster*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das ist doch bereits "ausgelutscht" -
> aber meine Meinung gerne noch einmal :
> Quatsch


 
 Quatsch ist es sicher, es mal eben als Quatsch zu bezeichnen nur weil man selbst etwas nicht versteht.
 Es sollte nachdenklich stimmen, etwas zu einseitig zu betrachten wenn es viele Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------

